# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  preporuka slikovnica

## Lutonjica

evo, kao totalna obožavateljica i proučavateljica slikovnica, primijetila sam da smo si dječju literaturu preporučivali na nekoliko mjesta po različitim podforumima i učinilo mi zgodnim da imamo jedan topik na kojem možemo podijeliti iskustva i preporuke.

ono što me baš danas navelo na to jesu 4 nove slikovnice u izdanju golden marketinga autorice trace moroney:

kada se ljutim
kada se bojim
kada sam tužan
kada sam sretan

totalno su me oduševile, prekrasno govore o ovim osjećajima i pomažu djeci da se nose s njima, a ilustracije i dizajn su suvremeni i zanimljivi.
na netu nisam našla hrvatska izdanja da vam ih pokažem, ali jesam engleska, npr.:
http://covers.allbookstores.net/c/11...ull/0769644244

preporučam   :Wink:

----------


## AnaDelVito

lutonjice gdje si kupila hrvatska izdanja?

ja se mogu samo pridružiti preporukom za algoritam u kojemu ima divnih slikovnica za najmanje, pogotovo beby einstein slikovnica od debelog kartona za bebe od pola godine naviše, ali to je opet po tvojoj preporuci. tek toliko da je zabilježeno i na ovom topicu.

----------


## Lutonjica

u profilu, danas

----------


## Dolisa

Moze li mi netko reci koliko otprilike kosta ta Baby Einstein slikovnica u Algoritmu?

Trazila sam je u njihovom katalogu na netu, i nemaju je uopce na listi, a naravno da je nemaju u ducanu u Splitu. Mogli bi je naruciti iz neke druge trgovine, pa ako tko zna...

*Lutonjice*, vidjela sam na drugim mjestima na forumu da si apsolutni profi kad je rijec o kvalitetnim slikovnicama, pa bih te pitala sta mi preporucas na engleskom jeziku, a da ima kod nas (Algoritam, npr.) za bebu od 6mj? S bebom pricam iskljucivo na engleskom, i ja mu skoro uvijek citam na engleskom (moja mama mu cita na hrvatskom). Kad zajedno citamo, onda ne pokusava staviti knjigu u usta, nego drzi jednu stranu slikovnice, ja drugu, i prati i gleda slike. Kad mu dam da sam "cita", naravno da odmah navali na glodjanje. 
Nemamo nijednu touch and feel book. Mozda to? Koju?

----------


## tanja_b

Lutonjice, vidjela sam te slikovnice u Profilu, i baš sam pomislila kako bismo mogli nabaviti koju   :Wink:   Jedino im je cijena malo  :/  (ako sam dobro zapamtila, jedna košta 70 kn).

----------


## AnaDelVito

> Moze li mi netko reci koliko otprilike kosta ta Baby Einstein slikovnica u Algoritmu?


ako uhvatim vremena otići ću sutra u algoritam i točno provjeriti. meni se čini oko 50 kn, ali cijena ovisi o veličini. ove koje sam ja kupovala vani koštaju između šest i deset dolara (piše na njima     :Razz:  )

----------


## vimmerby

> Moze li mi netko reci koliko otprilike kosta ta Baby Einstein slikovnica u Algoritmu?


evo, ja sam baš danas kupila dvije - jednu za 40, a drugu za 48 kn.
i baš su mi krasne - pogotovo ona koja uz ilustracije ima i fotke.

----------


## Angie75

Malo mi se čini skupa slikovnica od 70 kn, pogotovo u Profilu, zar nemaju oni sad akciju "Dječje knjige po dječjim cijenama"? Mi smo kupili one "Tom i Lea na ledenjaku" i "T i L u šumi" - snižene s 89 na 29 kuna (odlične su, samo se brzo raspadnu, ali i nakon toga su zanimljive!)

----------


## čokolada

Meni je većina slikovnica izdavača GoldenMarketing izvrsna! Imaju na  sajtu cijeli popis:
http://www.golden-marketing.hr/rezul...cja+biblioteka

Cijene nisu baš popularne (70-100kn), ali ja ih kupujem (na kilograme) isključivo tijekom Interlibera.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Malo mi se čini skupa slikovnica od 70 kn, pogotovo u Profilu, zar nemaju oni sad akciju "Dječje knjige po dječjim cijenama"? Mi smo kupili one "Tom i Lea na ledenjaku" i "T i L u šumi" - snižene s 89 na 29 kuna (odlične su, samo se brzo raspadnu, ali i nakon toga su zanimljive!)


na snizenju su samo profilova izdanja

----------


## ms. ivy

wow, hvala lut!   :Klap:  

hmmm, i što sad da mu kupim za rođendan: ove o osjećajima ili čarobne svjetiljke?

/btw, goldenove slikovnice su stvarno skupe: nećka sam platila 90kn/

----------


## Dijana

Mi otkako smo učlanjeni u knjižnicu, kupujemo jako malo slikovnica.
Imaju veliki izbor, a tri tjedna koliko je dozvoljeno držati knjigu, je sasvim dovoljno da se izgušta neke slikovnice.
A ako nam se neka jaako svidi, tu kupimo.

----------


## MalaSirena

Mi smo isto smanjili kupovinu slikovnica jer puno posuđujemo u knjižnici.

Trenutni hitovi:

Ogledalce - Grigor Vitez
Na metli ima mjesta svima (pomogla da prevlada strah od vještica)
Pogodi koliko te volim

Žao mi je kaj nisam bila dovoljno pripremljena za Interliber pa kupila više Goldenovih knjiga (Nećka i Ribu duginih boja pogotovo jer mu se jako sviđaju, a i meni   :Grin:  ), ali ove godine ću se ranije početi spremati koliko informacijski, toliko i financijski   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

Mi isto kao Dijana. 
Uglavnom kupujemo enciklopedije, a slikovnice ponekad, ali puno manje zadnjih mjeseci.

Pošto zeko još nije ništa kupio, ovo je odlična preporuka   :Kiss:  .

----------


## Lutonjica

> wow, hvala lut!   
> 
> hmmm, i što sad da mu kupim za rođendan: ove o osjećajima ili čarobne svjetiljke?
> 
> /btw, goldenove slikovnice su stvarno skupe: nećka sam platila 90kn/


e da, to je i mene mučilo   :Grin:  
ali kupila sam ljutnju i tugu jer se s tim bori trenutno, a za svjetiljke možemo pričekati još malo

----------


## ms. ivy

a kad smo kod preporuka, moj prilog:

serija o petri - sve moguće teme bliske malcima, od piškenja u gaće preko nošenja gumenih čizmica po vrućini do prijatelja koji su različiti od nas. andrej ove priče obožava, a i jako su lijepo ilustrirane. cijena je 30 kn.

winnie the pooh, priče iz stojutarske šume - slična tematika, kako prevladati strah, ispričati se, biti prijatelj... zgodne i vesele sličice. cijena 35 kn.

ovo nam je trenutačno najdraža literatura, uz pospane priče kojima se uvijek vraćamo. kupujemo prosječno jednu tjedno.

za bebice, baby einstein u algoritmu je apsolutni hit.

----------


## Angie75

Hvala na informacijama! Jest da ću dobiti otkaz na poslu otkako sam otkrila forum i postala ovisna, ali, svejedno, hvala....  :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Mi smo isto neko vrijeme posuđivali, a sad mi knjižnica služi najviše za testiranje nove slikovnice. A. jako voli čitati i poludi kad shvati da neke slikovnice više "nema".

----------


## Angie75

Mi isto radije kupimo. F. ljubi likove iz slikovnica pa nek radije slini po svojima...

----------


## tanja_b

I mi smo u knjižnici, ali slabo nam ide čitanje posuđenih slikovnica. Andreju treba u prosjeku 2-3 tjedna da novu knjigu uopće uzme u ruke, a nakon toga istu knjigu navlači sa sobom za stol, u šetnju, na kupanje, pred spavanje... i to traje sljedeća 2-3 tjedna. Za knjižnicu malo predugo.

Naš apsolutni favorit već dulje vrijeme je "Maša i medvjed" (opet Golden marketing!), a slijede "Baš se veselim" (Eva Janikowzsky, izdavač Hena com), i "Juha od bundeve".
Sve su kupljene na Interliberu na sniženju, a sljedeće godine, poučena iskustvom, trebala bih kupiti sve s Goldenovog štanda   :Grin:

----------


## Hannah

Jako mi je drago što imamo topic o slikovnicama, jer smo mm i ja svoju ljubav prema knjigama "prenjeli" na mališu, mi smo obitelj čitača  :D , a sada ću čitati i o vašim preporukama. 
Mi malo kupujemo, a i posuđujemo. Imamo bogatu dječju knjižnicu. Š. voli životinje, pa smo mu u Metrou kupili komplet od 4 knjige "Moji prijatelji životinje" izdavač - Forum. Bile su jako jeftine (jedna 10 kn), a slike su fotografije. To mi je super, zato što je još mali, miješa iste životinje, koje su različito ilustrirane. 
Da li je nekome poznato da li postoje, i gdje, slikovnice o glazbenim instrumentima?

----------


## Lutonjica

> "Baš se veselim" (Eva Janikowzsky)


cijeli ovaj serijal mi je najdraži iz djetinjstva  :D

----------


## lara01

uz Baby Einstein slikovnice, preporučam i karte.
Mi smo se počeli s njima igrati prije par dana i čine mi se o.k.
A za male bebe kod nas je i dan danas pun pogodak dječja poezija.
Od prvog dana mu čitam Zvrku, Viteza, V. Parun... i puno bolje reagira na dječje pjesmice tog tipa nego na slikovnice.

----------


## tanja_b

> "Baš se veselim" (Eva Janikowzsky)
> 			
> 		
> 
> cijeli ovaj serijal mi je najdraži iz djetinjstva  :D


Da, slikovnice su fantastične, ali ove ostale iz serijala čine mi se bolje za malo veću djecu (više teksta, sitnije ilustracije s više detalja). Dok je ova, gore navedena, kao stvorena za 2,5-godišnjake.




> uz Baby Einstein slikovnice, preporučam i karte. 
> Mi smo se počeli s njima igrati prije par dana i čine mi se o.k.


Kod nas su karte čisti promašaj - jedina igra s njima je: vadi iz kutije jednu po jednu - vraćaj u kutiju jednu po jednu (i tako je bilo i prije godinu dana i sad). Nijednu sliku s karata nije ni pogledao. Samo ih premeće. Inače mi se karte baš sviđaju, ali očito kod nas ne pale.
Što se tiče BE slikovnica, kod nas su najbolje prolazile: Animal Match (ima u Algoritmu), Puzzling shapes (na žalost, nema u Algoritmu, ali ova mi je daleko najbolja i najkorisnija od cijele serije), a voli i one slikovnice sa slovima u kutiji. Iako, mi smo BE već pomalo prerasli  :/

----------


## Roza

> serija o petri - sve moguće teme bliske malcima, od piškenja u gaće preko nošenja gumenih čizmica po vrućini do prijatelja koji su različiti od nas. andrej ove priče obožava, a i jako su lijepo ilustrirane. cijena je 30 kn.
> winnie the pooh, priče iz stojutarske šume - slična tematika, kako prevladati strah, ispričati se, biti prijatelj... zgodne i vesele sličice. cijena 35 kn.


Ovo kao da sam ja napisala! Tu još dodajem Jakov se boji mraka i slične...

I moram spomenuti nešto što nikome ne preporučujem: nekakvo izdanje nastavaka poznatih priča: Pepeljuga, Snjeguljica, itd - ima 5 priča u knjizi. Apsolutno strašno i totalno potrošački orijentirano. Recimo u nastavku Pepeljuge se opisuju pripreme za njenu svadbu - što sve treba kupiti i obaviti. Poruka tih priča je vrlo skrivena, mi je još nismo otkrili...

----------


## Maja

Za male vještice: 
Vještica winnie iz TL
 i "Oprostite, jeste li vi vještica?" - Školska knjiga

----------


## mirje

moji su trenutno oduševljeni (a ima ih gotovo svaka knjižnica):

http://www.algoritam.hr/?m=1&p=proiz...dvjedi%E6i&q=i

----------


## AnaDelVito

sli kovnice BE u algoritmu su od 35 do 65 kuna, danas nismo izdržali i kupili BE:My first book of shapes (65 kn), veliku slikovnicu, ali i jednu skroz maljušnu od nekoliko stranica zavezanih špagom na kojoj je kolut: Schlafen (22 kn),  koja je odmah završila u ustima. u algoritmu ima i  touch & feel edukativnih kocaka koje se slažu jedna na drugu, a koje su k tome i u kompletu sa slikovnicama. mi uzeli one o oblicima (oko 13o kn). sve skupa više nego dobar poklon za osmi mjesecdan.

----------


## Lu

> winnie the pooh, priče iz stojutarske šume - slična tematika, kako prevladati strah, ispričati se, biti prijatelj... zgodne i vesele sličice. cijena 35 kn.


gdje ima ovih. mi smo jednu dobili na poklon i marko je jako voli pa bih rado jos.

----------


## tinkie winkie

seriju "Petra" i "Jakov"
Hlapićeve nove i stare zgode- sve
Slikovnice o Piku
Sve bajke... trenutno su nam hit Zlatne basne (knjige su izlazile s Jutarnjim- priče o cvrčku i mravu, lisici i rodi, lavu i mišu, itd...)

----------


## vimmerby

ovo uopće nije fer!

ne samo da su nam u Vž bili zatvorili Profil   :Sad:  , nego ni u Algoritmu nema pola toga o čemu pričamo! 

vidim da bu trebalo obaviti jedan razgovor s našom gazdaricom butige! ak' niš drugo u vidu žicanja narudžbi...   :Grin:

----------


## tanja_b

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> winnie the pooh, priče iz stojutarske šume - slična tematika, kako prevladati strah, ispričati se, biti prijatelj... zgodne i vesele sličice. cijena 35 kn.
> 
> 
> gdje ima ovih. mi smo jednu dobili na poklon i marko je jako voli pa bih rado jos.


Ja sam ih viđala u svakoj knjižari - Profilu, čak i Algoritmu, Ljevaku... izdavač je Egmont (kao i za sve ostalo što ima veze s Disneyem).

----------


## mama courage

cure, imate li neku slikovnicu u kojoj se prica o duhovima, tj negira njihovo postojanje ? moju su malu (s raznih - djecjijih - strana) nafilovali (ne pretjerano, al ipak) s pricama o duhovima. ne znam ni jel uopce zna sto je to, al vidim da se plasi. i mraka, sto prije nije. ima li ikakva slikovnica sa tom tematikom.  :?

----------


## Mima

Mi smo ih dobili uz Pampersice i Lei su to apsolutno najdraže slikovnice.
Zna koja je koja, zna koja je koje boje. Možda zna čitati?  :shock:  
Navečer obavezno čitamo Puića, premda ja ponekad prosvjedujem i pokušam je nagovoriti na neku drugu. 

No, mislim da je najveći i asolutni favorit kod nas slikovnica Piko kod djeda i bake, ona velika, sa tipkama sa raznim zvukovima sa strane. To čitamo već godinu i pol neprestano, i ja mislim da je ta slikovnica jako dobra, i radi tih zvukova i radi jednostavnih crteža a sa dosta jasnih detalja. 

Još jedna slikovnica koja se Lei jako jako svidjela i morali smo je čitati po pet puta za redom je Elmer i izgubljeni medo - isto od Golden Marketinga. Oni zaista imaju genijalne slikovnice, a i prilično skupe, nažalost, tako da ja za slijedeći Interliber planiram kupovati samo kod njih. Doduše, slikovnica Riba duginih boja se Lei uopće ne sviđa previše, a meni je prekrasna.

Pospane priče isto jako voli, premda smo imali period kad sam ih sakrila jer se previše uzrujavala oko nekih priča iz te knjige. Sad se nekako smirila pa ih opet dosta čitamo, i tih se priča jako voli igrati - npr. po cijeli se dan igra da je ona mali plavi ptić i da ju boli krilce.

----------


## ms. ivy

lu - winnieja pooha kupujemo u knjižari na kvatriću (mladost?) i u knjižari u mercatoru. bilo ih je i u dm-u.

----------


## LeeLoo

...karlo je za sada zadovoljan s kolekcijom knjigica "Skriveno i nađeno"....a baj d vej-kada ste im počeli čitati bajke?Ja,nadobudna,kupila i prije nego je Karlo došao kod nas doma, i odmah drugi dan počela mu čitati ali je oni više bio zainteresiran za trganje stranica....  :Embarassed:  ..i sad pred neki dan kao da ću mu ja sad čitati bajke i stigla pročitati jedno 90% naslova i dale ne.odbacio knjigu.Ima 2 god i 4 mj.

----------


## Lutonjica

hm, mi uopce ne citamo klasicne bajke.
citamo moderne price (npr. Pospane price) i raznorazne dugacke i opsirne slikovnice, tako da definitivno nije stvar u duzini, nego u sadrzaju.
mozda je razlog taj sto se zara "pali" uglavnom na zivotinjske likove (recimo, _obozava_ basne), a ljudski likovi je bas ne zanimaju, a pogotovo ne ljudski princezasti (snjeguljice, crvenkapice, trnoruzice,... jednostavno nisu njen đir)

----------


## tanja_b

Opet ja o Bettelheimu, ali tamo kaže da svoje puno  značenje klasične bajke postižu kod djece između 4 i 8 godina, dakle, ima još vremena...
(najbliže bajki što mi čitamo je "Maša i medvjed").

----------


## mama courage

mi volimo jezurku jezica   :Heart:  imamo hrpu raznih slikovnica (uglavnom na njemackom).

----------


## Mima

I Lea voli Ježurku Ježića, i voli i one tanke velike slikovnice Djed i Repa i Pošla koka u dućan, voli neke slikovnice koje smo naslijedili (ja ih vjerojatno nikad ne bih kupila, a Lei su, eto, super) - npr. nekakvu sa mišićem i pilićem počeškaj me po trbuščiću. Općenito Lea još uvijek jako voli slikovnice koje bi bile kao 'za bebe' - nekad hoće samo te čitati danima. Voli Petru (koja je meni btw. malo čudna), Tigrića Jakova, jako voli slikovnice o Miffy. Baby Einstein imamo samo jednu i ta je stvarno jako dobra, radi se o dijelovima tijela. Ali npr. neke slikovnice koje su se meni jako svidjele ona uopće ne želi čitati - Ribica Srebrica je jedna od tih, a jedna je i Hoću svoju tutu. 
Zaboravila sam slikovnicu Slonić Leon - to je prošlo ljeto bio apsolutni hit - o posebno stih 'njegova već trese se rit'   :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

Kad smo kod "Petre", meni su te slikovnice također malo čudne, nekako isprazne, ne znam kako bih to bolje objasnila. Lijepo je što su problemske i što obrađuju razne situacije, ali mislim da bi mogle biti jezično bogatije i maštovitije.

----------


## tanja_b

> 4 nove slikovnice u izdanju golden marketinga autorice trace moroney:
> 
> kada se ljutim
> kada se bojim
> kada sam tužan
> kada sam sretan


Slikovnica "kad se ljutim" je pun pogodak! Prava rijetkost je da Andreja nova knjiga privuče na prvi pogled, a evo, večeras je čak išao s njom u krevet. Ne znam koliko je on svjestan svojih osjećaja inače, zapravo, čini mi se da često brka ljutnju s tugom ili frustracijom, ali čim je tako dobro reagirao na opis emocije, slikovnica ne može biti promašena. 
Sad ćemo sigurno nabaviti i ostale iz serije   :Smile:  
Jedina osoba kojoj se ta slikovnica ne sviđa je MM koji joj je odmah našao hrpu zamjerki   :Grin:

----------


## flower

> čini mi se da često brka ljutnju s tugom ili frustracijom


 to čine i mnogi odrasli   :Wink:  

mi smo isto fanovi slikovnica i to veliki.

ona voli klasicne bajke - trenutno je fascinirana Ljepoticom i zvjeri i Pinokiom.

ono sto smo zadnje nakupovali su Medvjedici (Bernstein-ovi) u raznim situacijama, navode je na razmisljanje i puno razgovaramo nakon njih (iako ilustracije nisu nesto).

ima i jedna mala a mocna knjizca - Sto Ana zna...nakon nje je pocela puno vise pomagati u kuci i preuzimati neke obaveze.

a Pika i sad voli - svevremenski joj je  :Smile:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> .....a baj d vej-kada ste im počeli čitati bajke?


od početka! Obožava ih!!! Crvenkapicu, Snjeguljicu, Tri prašćića, Knjigu o džungli, Ivicu i Maricu, Ružno pače

----------


## anek

vid je sav princezasto-vitezasto-gusarski tip, i kod njega prolaze samo priče s ljudskim likovima; životinje su mu  - 0 bodova /tako isto i u crtićima/.
on obožava prastare knjige s pričama od MM-a; znate onu crvenu, zelenu, plavu i narančastu /u jednoj su bajke prema disneyevim crtićima, u drugoj daleke zemlje..itd., ma sigurno ih je još netko imao u djetinjstvu/, petar pana, sve princezaste priče, ljepoticu i zvijer, knjižice o vikinzima i vitezovima okruglog stola, indijancima, sve klasične bajke...ma svašta.
imamo svakakvih slikovnica, od stvarno dobrih i kvalitetnih /sadržajno i likovno/, pa do nekoliko totalno selji-belji slikovnica tipa "naša djeca"  :Rolling Eyes: .
neke kupimo, neke dobijemo, neke naslijedimo  :Grin:  
skužila sam da ne voli slikovnice koje su minimalistički, jednostavno nacrtane - tipa miffy i sl., on baš voli onako bogato i raskošno, lagana kičerica   :Grin:

----------


## MalaSirena

> vid je sav princezasto-vitezasto-gusarski tip, i kod njega prolaze samo priče s ljudskim likovima; životinje su mu  - 0 bodova /tako isto i u crtićima/.
> on obožava prastare knjige s pričama od MM-a; znate onu crvenu, zelenu, plavu i narančastu /u jednoj su bajke prema disneyevim crtićima, u drugoj daleke zemlje..itd., ma sigurno ih je još netko imao u djetinjstvu/, petar pana, sve princezaste priče, ljepoticu i zvijer, knjižice o vikinzima i vitezovima okruglog stola, indijancima, sve klasične bajke...ma svašta.
> imamo svakakvih slikovnica, od stvarno dobrih i kvalitetnih /sadržajno i likovno/, pa do nekoliko totalno selji-belji slikovnica tipa "naša djeca" .
> neke kupimo, neke dobijemo, neke naslijedimo  
> skužila sam da ne voli slikovnice koje su minimalistički, jednostavno nacrtane - tipa miffy i sl., on baš voli onako bogato i raskošno, lagana kičerica


Joj, znam te knjige, načitala sam ih se dok sam bila mala... ostala mi je doma samo ona zelena sa životinjama.

Sjetila sam se još jedne koja je Tanu super i koju zna napamet - Najotmjeniji div u gradu

----------


## Dijana

Moram priznati da je i meni serija o Petri pomalo bezveze, onako bez poante, npr. Petra je napravila glupost (Petra prstom polizala malo kreme sa torte u hladnjaku i sad je to kakti velika tragedija   :Rolling Eyes: , neš' ti gluposti), ali moje dijete ih isto dosta voli, ali mislim da ih neću više posuđivati.

Nama Piko još uvijek igra iako je malo prevelika za njega, a zvukovi su odlični!
Voli i bajke, Snjeguljicu, Crvenkapicu, i Ivicu i Maricu, uopće se ne uzrujava što Marica gurne vješticu u peć, ili što vještica hoće pojesti Ivicu.
Super nam je i Zmaj Gordan.
Voli i priče u stihovima sa medvjedićem Poohom.
Priče iz Stojutarske šume su nam još malo prekomplicirane.

----------


## petra

Petra isto voli samo slikovnice s ljudskim likovima. Čim su životinje u "glavnoj ulozi" uopće ju ne zanima. Na kužim zašto - ja se sjećam da sam baš obožavala te životinjice, čak i kao starija čitanje basni itd...
Primjetila sam da joj i u crtićima uvijek glavni lik treba biti neka curica ili dečko...
Prolazi i sirena   :Smile:  
a od slikovnica ovdje stvarno ima svašta i prekrasnih. Voli jako seriju o princezi od Tony Ross-a, znam da su neke i kod nas prevedene.
Ali ako imate još kakve preporuke za slikovice s ljudskim likovima, svakako nam preporučite, jer svako malo iz Hrvatske naručimo seriju knjiga da joj mogu čitati na hrvatskom.

----------


## tanja_b

> Voli jako seriju o princezi od Tony Ross-a, znam da su neke i kod nas prevedene.


Zar ih ima još? Na koju temu?
Te slikovnice ("Operi ruke" i "Hoću svoju tutu") su nešto najbolje što smo nabavili (iako se meni ilustracije ne sviđaju, ali djetetu se sviđaju). Na taj način smo usvojili redovito pranje ruku (usprkos protestima), a i tuta će, nadam se, doći na dnevni red. Baš sam se neki dan pitala ima li još nešto od istog autora.

----------


## jvk

Trebutno, nao najsvežije bih preporučila "Medvjedić vile Dudilice".

Uz pomoć ove slikovnice isti dan (neočekivano) riješili smo se dude.

----------


## kaja76

> O hvala puno. Pa kako mi nije palo na pamet provjeriti Petru. Nju bas voli. Super.


Mi čitamo jednu drugu u izdanju Školske knjige- Čarli nikome ne da svoje igračke. Jednostavna i baš za manju djecu. Jako je voli

----------


## palčica

Odlicna mi je serija encilklopedija za malene radoznalce od ŠK - Moja mala enciklopedija Larousse. Tijelo, Svemir, Domace zivotinje, U planini, U savani,....

----------


## vikki

> Odlicna mi je serija encilklopedija za malene radoznalce od ŠK - Moja mala enciklopedija Larousse. Tijelo, Svemir, Domace zivotinje, U planini, U savani,....


Od koje dobi su primjerene dječje enciklopedije?

----------


## palčica

Moj ima 2,8 i mi ih rado citamo. Ima i apstraktnih info, ali i zanimljivih. U planini nam je bas draga i jednostavna  i Zivotinje  iz savane jer proucavamo Zivotinjsko carstvo, a Svemir smo uzeli jer ga mjesec jako zanima i zvijezde. Doduse, on je koncentriran poprilicno na knjige, ali mi jesu za dob od 3 do 6, okvirno.

----------


## palčica

Sad vidim da su ih na svom webu stavili na dobar popust - 28 kn su. I pise da je od 5-7 godina. Za zagrizene citace je ranije sigurno.

----------


## vikki

Hvala, palčice! Mislim da je još premalen za to, mada rado i često lista slikovnice i voli da mu se čita i priča, a ja stvaram popise i nabavljam na vrijeme, pogotovo ono što je povoljno  :Smile:

----------


## vlatka100

Mi čitamo priče s Voćne farme. Postoje 3 knjige (nakladnik je Zoe). Moji su oduševljeni. Svaki dan pročitamo 1 priču prije spavanja

----------


## ValaMala

Mi od istog nakladnika citamo price o zecicu Karlu. Pikulica ih jako voli.

----------


## palčica

Kako bih ja voljela da se vilenjak zadrzi na jednoj ili pet prica. Nedavno smo dobili od moje kolegice 365 prica o medvjedicima uz zelju da imamo poduze materijala - od petka do ponedjeljka sam je procitala dva puta. Toliko o nasim pricomaratonima. Htjela sam da voli knjige, ali u ovoj mjeri mi je naporno. Zapravo sam htjela podijeliti odusevljenje sto su izasle dvije zbirke ruskih bajki - Do koljena u zlatu, do lakta u srebru i Leteci sag i druge ruske bajke. Ilustracija mi se cini jako zanimljiva, sutra cu ih se docepati. Ne smiju razocarati.

----------


## palčica

Evo, preporuka za prethodno spomenute ruske bajke, ali definitivno nisu za (naj)mlađu djecu. Jako zanimljive! Čitam ih sebi prije spavanja.  :Grin: 
Dodala bih ovaj popis narodnih bajki na listu čitanja za djecu (i onih koji zadrže dijete u sebi); http://gkr.hr/Magazin/Teme/Jedna-pri...bajki-za-djecu

----------


## tangerina

joj, ja imam Ruske narodne bajke
ali meni je to bilo grozno
mnoge priče su ili jezive, ili nadasve glupe
odahnula sam kad je sin rekao da se ni njemu ne sviđaju, ustvari mislim da je upotrijebio riječi "je li ti želiš da ja ružno sanjam?"

----------


## palčica

Ima vise nego manje glupih verzija, cak i groznih ilustracija. Ja sam kao dijete imala divne koje vise nisu u prodaji i moram ih iskopati iz maminog podruma.

----------


## palčica

Nemaju mi umjetničku vrijednost kao neke od nedavno spominjanih slikovnica, ali ilustracijom i sadržajem ne loše su i pozitivne dvije zbirke pričica za najmanje - Mano i Dado (Knjiga proljetnih i ljetnih pustolovina i Knjiga jesenskih i zimskih pustolovina). U svakoj po 12 priča. Ispod su jednostavnije ilustracije s nekom bubom za još mlađe. To su dva poljska miša, najbolji prijatelji, topli, srdačni, pozitivni.

----------


## palčica

Preporučila bih slikovnicu Vrlo gladna gusjenica, Erica Carlea.
Debljih listova, s rupicama za prstiće, dijete saznaje o životnom ciklusu jedne gusjenice, a paralelno uči dane u tjednu, brojeve. 
Kao da sam znala s istim likom sam nedavno povoljno kupila lijepu metalnu kutijicu s kartama na brojeve voća koje ta gusjenica jede.

I još zgodne, napisane od psihologinja, a na temu dječje ljutnje i samoozljeđivanja - Kad je ljuta, macu boli trbuh i Kad je ljut, zeko se ozlijedi. Postoji dio sa savjetima za roditelje.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Nemaju mi umjetničku vrijednost kao neke od nedavno spominjanih slikovnica, ali ilustracijom i sadržajem ne loše su i pozitivne dvije zbirke pričica za najmanje - Mano i Dado (Knjiga proljetnih i ljetnih pustolovina i Knjiga jesenskih i zimskih pustolovina). U svakoj po 12 priča. *Ispod su jednostavnije ilustracije s nekom bubom za još mlađe.* To su dva poljska miša, najbolji prijatelji, topli, srdačni, pozitivni.


ahahaha,sad si me sjetila da je meni trebalo ohoho vremena da skužim te bube ispod!  :Smile: 
meni su fora ali uvijek kad kupujem imam dojam da je knjiga/slikovnica veća i deblja..... ( kad ne gledam mjere nego samo sudim po dojmu sa slike)

----------


## sara38

> Preporučila bih slikovnicu Vrlo gladna gusjenica, Erica Carlea.
> Debljih listova, s rupicama za prstiće, dijete saznaje o životnom ciklusu jedne gusjenice, a paralelno uči dane u tjednu, brojeve.


Naša obožava ovu slikovnicu. Kad sam je kupila, istu večer smo joj morali 10-ak puta ju čitati i svaki put bi provlačila prstić kroz rupice kao crv, a na spomen kukuljice krepavala bi od smijeha. 

Jučer sam joj našla jednu poučnu slikovnicu "Ne, ne i ne! Ne dolazi u obzir!" koja govori o djevojčici Maji koja je stalno mami govorila "ne". Preporučam je...

----------


## palčica

Ajme, prevedena je predivna nova Olivia! Zove se *Olivia i vilinske princeze* (Ian Falconer).  :Zaljubljen: 

Kopiram dio recenzije: 
Olivia je u depresiji, misli da ima krizu identiteta. Jer sve djevojčice žele biti princeze u ružičastom sa sjajnim krunama i čarobnim štapićima. Čak i nekoliko dječaka. U svakoj predstavi u vrtiću, za svačiji rođendan, u parku. Zašto ne bi bile indijske, kineske ili afričke princeze?
Prošle godine, kad je Olivia bila mala, i sama je željela biti balerina – vilinska princeza. Ali sada pokušava razviti ozbiljniji, moderan stil. Ako su svi princeze, onda princeze nisu ništa posebno. – zaključila je Olivia.
Ležeći u krevetu i pokušavajući zaspati razmišlja čime bi se sve mogla baviti. Svaka nova ideja maštovitija je od prethodne, ali jedno je uvijek sigurno: Olivia se ne želi uklopiti, ona se mora isticati.

----------


## palčica

Crvenkapica i druge bajke - Crvenkapica, Kraljevna na zrnu graška, Ružno pače, Snjeguljica i jedna narodna priča Lukava lija i crvena koka.
I dalje feministkinji u meni pomalo idu na živce Kraljevna i Snjeguljica, ali zbirka mi je do sada za malene najprihvatljivija. Djeca trebaju štošta čitati. 
Vuka ne ubiju, otjeraju ga, on baku ne pojede već sakrije u ormar, ..... manje ukoričenje, prihvatljive ilustracije i cijena. Nije kič.

----------


## Mojca

Izdavač?

----------


## palčica

Naša djeca

----------


## palčica

Inače, u friškije udruženom knjižarskom lancu imaju zanimljivih na engleskom pop-up bajki. Jednu smo friško dobili pa nisam još proučila tekst, ali su i cijene između 40-60 kn, a čine mi se jako lijepe.

----------


## sonata

Pridruzujem se ovoj temi. Starija jako voli slikovnice s djevojcicom Petrom i Obitelj Medvjedica. Tu ima puno slikovnica koje su vrlo poucne i obradjuju raznorazne teme tipa straha, pranja zubi, previse tv-a, laganja, kretanja u vrtic/skolu itd....

----------


## Mojca

Medvjedići su super. 
Mi ih čitamo.. posebno onu gdje mama prestaje raditi kućanske poslove.  :Laughing:

----------


## tangerina

joj Mojca tebe bih tisuću puta izljubila što si preporučila onu kolekciju slikovnica iz Artresora (vidim sad da imaju i neke nove)

Ema spava negdje drugdje sam naručila samo zato da ih uzmem sve pa da su jeftinije, a ona mi je skoro i najdraža, koji urnebes od priče

----------


## Mojca

:Smile: 
Veseli me. Da, ima i novih... 
Noćni pjev je predivna... A Crveno stablo moćna, močna priča.

----------


## Mojca

Lol... Imam autocorrect namješten na hrvatski i slovenski i gle što je napravio.

----------


## palčica

Zgodna slikovnica Europica - u stihovima predstavljene zemlje Europe i njihove zastave. Kao dodatak predlažem (u Mulleru ih ima, za 7 kn paket) kupiti te iste zastavice na odjelu za dječje rođendane.

----------


## palčica

*Gospodin Otto i stari naslonjači* (autorice Dubravke Pađen-Farkaš i zanimljivog i stilom prepoznatljivog ilustratora Dražena Jerabeka) mi je baš draga slikovnica, a sada se svidjela i potomku iako je duža za čitati. 

Gospodin Otto živi u žutoj kući s plavim prozorima i u vrtu mu stoje stari nalonjači koje popravlja i vraća ih vlasnicima u ljepšem izdanju uz ponešto dodane čarolije. Djevojčica iz susjedne kuće postaje mu prijateljica, a dobila je i svoj obnovljeni nalsonjač i sve što ide uz njega. 
(ako vam se svidi postoji od istog ilustrirana *Priča o Vilmi Špigl*).

----------


## palčica

Priča o Vilmi Špigl - http://gkr.hr/Magazin/Prikazi/Prica-o-Vilmi-Spigl

----------


## zutaminuta

Uzela sam Prijatelji sa safarija (Seb Braun) iz Školske knjige. Malecki se svidjelo, a ima samo dva i pol mjeseca.  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Veseli me. Da, ima i novih... 
> Noćni pjev je predivna... A Crveno stablo moćna, močna priča.


Za koju su dob te priče? Nisam nikad prije čula za njih

----------


## Mojca

Za sve dobi.  :Smile:  Podjednako i za djecu i za odrasle.
Moja ima nepune 4 i čitamo ih već par mjeseci, voli ih sve osim Velike tvornice riječi. Ona joj nije sjela. 
Ostale sve čitamo naizmjence,  stalno ih donosi i traži da ih čitamo.

----------


## phiphy

> Za koju su dob te priče? Nisam nikad prije čula za njih


Ni ja...a vjerojatno ni ne bih da nema ove teme. Hvala vam, cure!!!!

MM, po mom mišljenju, slikovnice su za nešto starije od naših, ja sam kupila 5 jer se dobivala jedna gratis pa nek' bude za kasnije. Nisam ih imala u planu čitati mojoj curki (sad 2 god.) još neko vrijeme, ali sama ih je našla u ormaru i onda sam joj pročitala Veliku tvornicu riječi. I svidjelo joj se. Vrati se ponekad do ormara, uzme je i traži da čitam baš tu, a neki dan sam je ulovila da ju je izvadila i sama listala. 

Isto tako je našla Vuka koji je htio biti drugačije boje, spremljena u ormaru za neka kasnija vremena, a to postala jedna od omiljenih slikovnica (*Nina32*, hvala, ti si me uputila na Vuka  :Smile:  ).

----------


## zasad skulirana

ajme,mi imamo sve te Vukove, a N je najdraža upravo ta sa bojama...moram se pohvalit da ja to jako dobro interpretiram (one njegove rekacije ispred ogledala) tako da se ona doslovno kida od smijeha....

U zadnje nam se svidjela i Petra ali velika slikovnica sa 6 priča i pitanjima na kraju svake (i to dosta kompliciranim, tipa što znači biti to i to...ne ono odgovori DA/NE)...

inače,i ja odi dodjem po inspiraciju pred on-line shopping slikovnica a imamo ih toliko da nam se nedavno polica od težine urušila!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Što nipošto ne znači da imate previše knjiga... samo da imate slabu policu.  :Wink:  

Čitam sad link o Vilmi Špigl, pa sam naišla i na ovu slikovnicu http://gkr.hr/Magazin/Prikazi/Ibrahi...Kadiri-Vrijeme .
Svakako ću ju potražiti.

----------


## tangerina

Mi smo bili posudili Vrijeme u knjižnici prije nekoliko godina, mislim da je M. tad imao 4, i svidjela mu se jako, ja sam bila skeptična kako će je on shvatiti, ali eto bila mu je draga

inače ni njemu nije draga Velika tvornica riječi, čak mislim da smo je kupili prekasno, da bi mu bila draža eto tad kad je imao 4. Sad je u nekom "konkretnijem" điru, daj mu radije kakvu enciklopediju o raketama. Tješim se što nam malena tek dolazi u taj svijet  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala tang... 
A vidiš, ja imam dojam da je tvornica stigla prerano.

----------


## tangerina

i ti si vjerojatno u pravu  :lool: 
ja je recimo dam svojim prijateljima kad mi dođu u goste, i njima se svidi, osim mom mužu kojem je spooky

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Što nipošto ne znači da imate previše knjiga... samo da imate slabu policu.  
> .


Ikea...unutra punjena kartonom....odvalio se rub pa smo vidjeli što je unutra...
njima u obranu,MM ju je montirao pod kosinom te napravio neke modifikacije koje su bile estetske al' očito ne i funkcionalne....
što je najbolje,to se sve surgalo po noći maloj u krevet (dio joj je pao po nogama),ona se samo ustala i prešla meni u krevet bez riječi...
da na mene padne u sred sna brdo slikovnica pa bar bi vrisnula,a ova legenda ujutro:mama,pale su mi slikovnice u krevet pa sam ja došla u tebe spavat.... :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Mišica neustrašiva! <3

----------


## legal alien

skulirana genijalno. prava lavica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## annie84

Znam predivne slikovnice s divnim ilustracijama, ali nazalost na njemackom, pa se ni ne javljam :D

----------


## palčica

Moram opet pohvaliti seriju od desetak slikovnica Pettson i Findus.

Riječ je o mačku Findusu i dobrom, susjedima čudnjikavom, ali vrlo dragom i simpatičnom gospodinu Pettsonu. Osim njih dvojice, na malom seoskom imanju živi i 10 kokica. Uglavnom, slikovnice su poduže, ali su pozitivne i moj ih se ne može zasititi (čak je i psa preimenovao i sada se privremeno mora zvati Findus). 
Postoje i ekranizirane verzije. Ilustracije su lijepe, prepune detalja i umirujuće. Njih dvojica vrlo brzo osvajaju srca.

----------


## vlac

Slikovnice o mačku Findudu, najbolje. Predivne, detaljne i vesele ilustracije.

Priče o zmaju Kokosu.

Voćna farma
Medo Tobi

----------


## Mojca

U subotu naišla na http://www.najboljeknjige.com/conten...kID=1684&tab=2

Baš lijepa...

----------


## annie84

Bas ste me ugodno iznenadile, nisam znala da su preveli Findusa, zmaja Kokosa...
Jesu preveli  slikovnice o Opi  (djedu ) Janu? 
Te su mi genijalne.

----------


## Mojca

Findus neki dan bio u Superknjižari na 50%.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

> U subotu naišla na http://www.najboljeknjige.com/conten...kID=1684&tab=2
> 
> Baš lijepa...


Super je ova knjiga; dobio je debeli 2013-te za rodjendan ili Bozic (skoro pa isto...  :lool:  )

----------


## Kaae

Stize nam baka u posjetu za kojih mjesec i pol pa trazim preporuke za stivo na hrvatskom. Rado bih da nisu prijevodi s engleskog jer to vrlo lako mogu nabaviti u originalu, ali prihvacam i to ako je prijevod dobar (ako knjiga ne zvuci kao neke koje smo dobili iz HR, koje uopce ne citam zbog jezicnog proljeva  :scared:  ) i ako su knjige stvarno super - npr. Juhu od bundeve imamo u obje verzije. 

U 12. mjesecu ce imati tri godine, voli duze price (knjige tipa vec spomenute Juhe), zanima ga sve i svasta. Prerastao je board books i nece vise slusati price iz knjiga koje imaju po par rijeci ili jednu-dvije recenice po strani (ali mora biti slika, po mogucnosti s puno detalja jer mora prepricavati sto je sve vidio i sto svi skupa rade). 

Gledam po topicu, ali otpast ce mi ruke od kopiranja i guglanja podataka s 12 strana. :lijena:

----------


## sasa

joj ne znam domaće, ali ti od srca preporučam Krispin- praščić koji je imao sve, to je Goldenmarketinga, onda Ukuhane jabuke i Sve je to obitelj, Artresor..

----------


## sasa

E da, moji su oboje u toj dobi silno voljeli, a mala još uvijek voli Budalaste priče od Kasparavičiusa.

----------


## Mojca

Klasici Grga Cvarak i Antuntun, u izdanju Mozaik knjige. Jako lijepo su ilustrirane, by Tomislav Trojanac. 
Od Artresora dodala bi Noćni pjev, nije domaća, ali je zbilja posebna.

E da, imaš i onu s brojalicama,  Tike tike tačke i zagonetkama Pogodi, pogodi isto Mozaik knjiga, ilustrirala Zeljka Mezic.

----------


## Kaae

Hvala!

Ne moraju biti hrvatske, moze bilo kakve (ali na hrvatskom  :Smile:  )

----------


## Mojca

Poštarska bajka.
Mačak i vrag.

----------


## angelina1505

Osim ovoga sto su cure nabrojale mi smo čitali i gospodjicu neću, ne zbog literarne vrijednosti, neg zbog, khm, tematike :mrgreen

Od stranih jos volimo jako Zečića Karla, ribu duginih boja, oliviu, Pauli, ti zločesti Pauli, Grica i Greca ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jurana

Ovdje su ti preporuke za izdanja od 2005. do 2014.: http://www.hkdrustvo.hr/hr/strucna_t...7/publikacije/

Ima i ovdje nešto: http://www.citajmi.info/slikovnice/preporuke/

Ako te zanima tematika Božića i Nove godine: http://www.kgz.hr/default.aspx?id=2026

----------


## tanja_b

> E da, moji su oboje u toj dobi silno voljeli, a mala još uvijek voli Budalaste priče od Kasparavičiusa.


Sve preporuke za Kasparavičiusa!
Osim Budalastih priča, u hrvatskom izdanju postoje još Kratke priče, Bijeli slon, Nestala slika, Vrtlar Florijan, Dan jagoda, Mala zima... sve su to izdanja Ibis grafike i jako su zgodne knjige. Meni sve bude žao što ih je moj prerastao...

----------


## Mojca

http://www.edicije-bozicevic.com/Dje...evnost_t3.aspx

Od ovih sam imala prilike čitati samo Vrijeme, ali mi se i druge čine zanimljive.

----------


## no@

> joj ne znam domaće, ali ti od srca preporučam Krispin- praščić koji je imao sve, to je Goldenmarketinga, onda Ukuhane jabuke i Sve je to obitelj, Artresor..


Sasa, za koju su dob primjerene Ukuhane jabuke? Može li proći kod školaraca (1.-2. razred)?

----------


## MikiMama

Miševi i mačke na glavačke, L.Paljetak, ilustrirano izdanje
Patka Zlatkica, V.Parun http://3mame.com/citaonica/patka-zlatka-by-vesna-parun/

----------


## tangerina

> Sasa, za koju su dob primjerene Ukuhane jabuke? Može li proći kod školaraca (1.-2. razred)?


pa može za jedno čitanje, ali meni je ta za mlađe dijete, nema puno teksta baš.

----------


## Mojca

Moja 4 godišnjakinja ju obožava... a iako ima malo teksta, puno pričamo o slikama, pa traje.

----------


## Aurora*

> Osim ovoga sto su cure nabrojale mi smo čitali i gospodjicu neću, ne zbog literarne vrijednosti, neg zbog, khm, tematike :mrgreen
> 
> Od stranih jos volimo jako Zečića Karla, ribu duginih boja, oliviu, Pauli, ti zločesti Pauli, *Grica i Greca* ...


Zanima me knjiga Gric i Grec. Jel' to knjiga s tematikom o pranju zubica? Gdje se takva knjiga moze nabaviti?

----------


## angelina1505

Pa ja ne znam, to je jos jugoslavenska naklada, mi smo je u knjižnici uzimali. Mozda netko prodaje  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

Super prijedlozi, hvala!

----------


## Aurora*

Danas smo nakon duzeg vremena ponovo citali slikovnicu *Koka Kokone* (Enes Kisevic) i jednako smo uzivale u njoj, moja uskoro cetverogodisnjakinja i ja, kao i svih onih nebrojanih puta prije toga. Preporucujem, s napomenom da ovu slikovnicu na zalost nije lako nabaviti, ali se zato moze naci u knjiznicama.

----------


## tina55

darivanje knjige na blogu  :Smile: 
http://girotondo.com.hr/preporuke-dj...nton-za-djecu/

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovo je slatko: http://minigreeny.com/knjige/slikovnice/lav-leon.html
Nisam uzela lava već mamu koku, ali je fora ista.

----------


## zutaminuta

Puštate li ih da žvaču slikovnice tiskane u Kini?

----------


## tangerina

heh, do prvog rođendana i malo poslije, prožvakali su moji svašta i iz svakakvih zemalja
ali nije idealno, da

za bebe koje još trpaju sve u usta meni su bolje krpene slikovnice, sad ih ima stvarno puno, vidila sam i u Lidlu, ja imam predivnu iz Ikee..Dm ih ima različitih.  one obično imaju puno nastavaka, šuškalica, ogledalaca, dugmadi, i baš su namijenjene tako maloj djeci. a možeš ih oprat prije korištenja, i onda se ja nisam mislila je li u Kini ili Hondurasu proizvedeno.
do dobre su i one plastične kao za kupanje.

----------


## tina55

evo još jedna nagradna za odličnu slikovnicu
https://www.facebook.com/75918688080...type=3&theater

----------


## MikiMama

> evo još jedna nagradna za odličnu slikovnicu
> https://www.facebook.com/75918688080...type=3&theater


to je odlična slikovnica, Mjesta ima na metli svima  :Smile: 
moje su je obožavale! 
Svakako preporuka!

----------


## Peterlin

> Puštate li ih da žvaču slikovnice tiskane u Kini?


Pa napraviš sama slikovnicu djetetu. 

Eh, gdje nam je sad vještičica.... baš mi fali.

----------


## Peterlin

Evo, probala sam naći vještičicu bez foruma i našla ovo - samo da zutaminuta dozna o čemu govorim: http://vjesticica.blogspot.hr/

Žena je radila sve - šivala, plela, izrađivala igračke, čestitke.... nije joj bilo kraja. Ponovno, baš mi fali....

----------


## tangerina

Inače, ne znam ima li toga kod nas za kupit, ja sam dobila izvana divnu seriju slikovnica za klince od recimo godine do dvije. Svaka slikovnica prati mladunče jedne životinje, evo npr ova je o pingvinu: https://www.bookdepository.com/Littl.../9780764167317
imaju jako dobre ilustracije, s puno detalja, ko fotografije, a priča je uvijek prvo rođenje mladunčadi, pa kako istražuju i uče o svijetu dok mama pazi na njih, igraju se, i na kraju idu spavat  :Grin:  
moja malena ih je sad dobila u nasljedstvo i baš ih obožava, imamo psiće, janje, patku, zeku, pandu, čimpanzu, pingvina i slona  :Grin:  enivej, preporučam ako negdje vidite

----------


## tangerina

vještičice se sjetim svaki mjesec  :Heart:  prije 6 godina mi je sašila platnene uloške  :lool:

----------


## tina55

evo preporuka jedne divne božićne priče, Medvjedovanje
http://girotondo.com.hr/preporuke-dj...medvjedovanje/

----------


## zutaminuta

> Evo, probala sam naći vještičicu bez foruma i našla ovo - samo da zutaminuta dozna o čemu govorim: http://vjesticica.blogspot.hr/
> 
> Žena je radila sve - šivala, plela, izrađivala igračke, čestitke.... nije joj bilo kraja. Ponovno, baš mi fali....


Koliko vidim nigdje nije aktivna više. Pokušala sam je kontaktirati preko fejsa jer na dr. sajtovima nema email.

----------


## Kaae

> Pridruzujem se ovoj temi. Starija jako voli slikovnice s djevojcicom Petrom i Obitelj Medvjedica. Tu ima puno slikovnica koje su vrlo poucne i obradjuju raznorazne teme tipa straha, pranja zubi, previse tv-a, laganja, kretanja u vrtic/skolu itd....


Koje su to slikovnice s Petrom?

----------


## tangerina

pa malo dosadne  :lool: 

evo ih

ono, obrađuju po neku klincima aktualnu temu, i dobre su, ali su tooooliko politički korektne i ispravne da bi meni jako brzo dosadile

----------


## Mojca

Potpisujem.

----------


## Jurana

Nisam nikad imala Petru u rukama, ali jesam neke druge edukativne i problemske slikovnice i primijetila sam da djeci ne smeta ta didaktičnost kao meni.

Čak i pale, npr. mi smo koristili slikovnicu za odvikavanje od pelena i odvikavanje od cucanja prsta.

----------


## Mojca

Moja uopće nije htjela da joj čitam Petru.

----------


## Kaae

Necemo onda Petru. Ne voli nista izuzetno didakticko. Mora biti duhovito i barem onako malo _witty_.

----------


## Kaae

Tipa, ovi Medvjedici (nisam ni znala da su to Berenstein Bears), to nikako ne prolazi. Ne svidjaju mu se ilustracije, a ne zanima ga obicno niti sadrzaj.

----------


## palčica

Moj također ne voli Petru, a i meni je dosadna. 
Ja sam pak očajna jer smo mi svih 10 slikovnica o Findusu i Pettsonu pročitali valjda 10 puta. Pretvori slikovnice u sage. Odlične jesu, ali sam zasićena, poprilično.
I materijala nam ponestaje. Mojim kolegicama i prijateljicama je legla serija slikovnica o medvjedu Hrkalu (Hrkalo i Drijemalo, Hrkalo i Kamilica). Nama ne, dosadno mi je. Slutim neku didaktičnost.
Čekam da provjerimo novoprevedenu seriju slikovnica o dabru Kastoru - on stalno nešto gradi, mogao bi nam se svidjeti.
Neloša je i friškija od Planetopije Velika knjiga priča za laku noć. Nisam zaljubljena, ali su korektne. U nedostatku materijala kriteriji padaju.


Silno mi je žao što se tako malo prevode svjetske kvalitetne i dobre slikovnice.

----------


## Kaae

To citanje jednog te istog je skroz, skroz normalno. Bez zezancije, preko mjesec dana, svaku vecer prije spavanja, citamo tri ISTE knjige (ima pravo odabrati tri i to s police gdje nisu romani od tisucu strana  :lool:  ). "Bad Kitty Doesn't Like Candy", "Bad Kitty Doesn't Like Dogs" i nekakvu pop-up knjigu s velikim zivotinjama i zmajevima u kojoj gotovo nema teksta. Ove prve dvije 'citam' na hrvatskom tj. prepricavamo pricu. 

Inace mi je to 'citanje' na hrvatskom super islo do sad, ali postaje mi problem jer ulazi u dob kad je bitno da vidi tekst koji se cita i da pocinje prepoznavati slova i rijeci... a ja blebecem sto u knjigama ne pise. Imamo hrpicu hrvatske literature, baka ce donijeti jos, ali u principu sam uzasno nezadovoljna kvalitetom. Naravno, ima dobrih, ali izgleda da ih je bas tesko naci. (Neke su odmah grozne, onako na prvi pogled, a neke skuzim da su fulale ceo fudbal, povrh lose gramatike i cak pravopisa, kad usporedim s engleskim originalom).

----------


## zutaminuta

Uzela sam Antuntun i Grga Čvarak, obje je oslikao Tomislav Torjanac. Predivne, predivne su. Sada samo čekam da poraste da može uživati u njima.

A do tada ću ja.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Koliko je stara? 
Možeš joj pokazivati slike... mi smo počeli "čitati" s manje od 6 mj...

----------


## vikki

Potpis na Mojcu! Sada s dvije godine mi sam prepriča Gjgu Čavka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zutaminuta

Sad će 6 mj.

Ma radi face i pokazuje da ju ne zanima kada listam.

----------


## Mojca

Pokušaj sa slikovnicom s fotografijama umjesto ilustracija.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Meni je Petra OK a Medvjedići su mi jaaaako naporni...doduše i Petra je puno bolja u onom izdanju sa 5-6 priča,veliki format...na kraju svake priče imaju pitanja pa neki ko' recepti i savjeti za kreativne radionice....

Moju isto na periode uhvati kad stalno hoće da čitamo isto,jedno vrijeme one o Vuku koji je...(tražio ljubav,putovao..) su je toliko nasmijavale,kidala bi se od smijeha na promjene boja i to ono 2-3dn za redom... :Shock: 

Sada smo opet na Pričama s voćne farme...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Javljam se kao totalna zaljubljenica artresorovih slikovnica, kupila sam sve koje imaju vise puta (mojima, plus kao poklone). I moram vam javiti da od sljedeceg tjedna imaju dvije nove u prodaji. Isla sam kupiti neke za poklon kod njih, i jednu od tih novih sam prelistala, njezna, o razlicitostima, onima koji ne mogu bas sve sto i drugi.

Zaljubljenici, pratite, bit ce na str. skoro: http://www.artresor.hr/hr/niz/10/Mali-medvjed

----------


## Mojca

Aaaaa, jedva čekam. 
Taman se spremam do njih po jedan poklon.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Bas sam na tebe najvise i mislila  :Wink: .
Zapravo sam ih prvi put potrazila zbog tvojih postova  :Kiss: .

----------


## Mojca

:Smile:

----------


## palčica

Za mlađe, s manje priče, prigodno o snijegu, prehladi, sanjkanju, snjegoviću, zimskoj odjeći, prijateljstvu,.....  zgodno za pod bor nekon jedno ili dvogodišnjaku .... Božične snjegopriče http://www.apm.hr/img/product/45t_20...njegoprice.jpg

Serija o Kastoru je također zgodna, no nama je sve to malo materijala za čitanje.

Rado i mi čekamo nove artresove slikovnice. A možda i novi prijevod Findusa.  :Smile:

----------


## palčica

Izašla je i slikovnica na temu posvojenja - Crvena jabučica.

----------


## palčica

Je li se netko već domogao Pirulita i Rozalije? Nestrpljiva.

----------


## palčica

Danas smo sin i ja uživali u novoj slikovnici (tj. prijevodu) Julie Donaldson Superglista. U Julijinom stilu, rima, glista koja pomaže svim kukcastim i pužastim prijateljima, sve dok i sama ne bude u nemilosti maga guštera i pomoćnika mu gavrana. Naravno, prijatelji se udružuju i spašavaju svoju super prijateljicu.  :Smile:

----------


## tina55

toplo preporučamo ovu veliku zbirku problemskih slikovnica
http://girotondo.com.hr/preporuke-dj...-zbirka-prica/

----------


## tina55

preporuka za ovu seriju slikovnica s vukom
http://girotondo.com.hr/preporuke-dj...glavnoj-ulozi/

----------


## palčica

Već smo ga nahvalili.  :Smile:

----------


## FIGICA

http://citajme.com/boje-i-brojevi/ ove su odlične,imaju prozorčiće za otvarat  :Smile:

----------


## lunja

Baba Jaga i div zaborav - fantasticne ilustracija, poseban jezik, neocekivano dobra.

----------


## palčica

Ajme, Pirulito i Rozalija.  :Heart:  
Višeslojna, predivna, umjetnička. Divne ilustracije, predivna priča, može se naučiti nešto o pelikanima, o osobama s oštećenjem sluha, o različitosti, prihvaćanju, ljubavi. Predivna!

----------


## Mima

> Baba Jaga i div zaborav - fantasticne ilustracija, poseban jezik, neocekivano dobra.


Slažem se, slikovnica je genijalna, stvarno za svaku preporuku, moja kći od 11 godina ju obožava, ja sam joj ju pročitala kao u stara dobra vremena.

----------


## tangerina

ajme i ja sam otvorila temu upravo da pohvalim Babu Jagu i diva Zaborava!
baš me oduševila, jezik ko Ivana Brlić Mažuranić, ali sve razumiješ  :Grin: 
ilustracije.. moj muž je odmah počeo nabrajat koje je sve igrice ilustrator igrao jer da prepoznaje utjecaj
i meni je bilo napeto da vidim što će dalje biti i zašto joj se lutka čini poznata

mi smo obogatili kućnu biblioteku ovih praznika i sa nekoliko Kasparavičiusa, koji, moram priznat, mene ponekad ostavlja u upitnicima

a za malenu sam dobila Zeku koji želi zaspati (Carl Johan Forssen Ehrlin), hipnotičku knjigu za uspavljivanje. Piše na početku da ne preporučaju čitati je dok netko vozi. Mala je još premala da bi je skužila, ali smo probali jednu večer sa starijim, koji je stalno komentirao "šta je tebi, jesi ti normalan?"  :lool:  ali znala sam od ranije da taj mali nije podložan sugestiji, pogotovo onoj koja dolazi iz usta roditelja  :lool:

----------


## lunja

Joj i mene je Zeko upi-la-o. A jos sam isla na tecaj za hypnobirthing svojevremeno.

----------


## lunja

Ali zato su nam se _Cetiri price iz zecje zemlje_ Pike Voncine bas svidjele.

----------


## palčica

Ja pak ne mogu prožvakati Piku, tako mi je nedorečena, nerijetko hm, plastična, isforsirana. Od Emilije u zemlji kotača je još ne ljubim.

----------


## tina55

ako netko želi odigrati nagradnu igru za slikovnicu Zvijezda Repić
http://girotondo.com.hr/preporuke-dj...vijezda-repic/

----------


## palčica

Meni je otkriće Kako stvari rade http://www.apm.hr/img/product/3t_201...tvari_rade.jpg - iako tako definirana, definitivno nije slikovnica, ali kao mala enciklopedija učinila mi se kao spasonosno rješenje za roditelje radoznalaca. Moj je trogodišnjak u fazi kad pokušava rastaviti i cijev od vodokotlića, inzistira na blagajni da mu objasne princip rada kase, u knjižnici printera. 
Puno prozorčića, jasna.  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Nama je ova jako zanimljiva: http://www.apm.hr/povuci-i-pogledaj-...PR/119403,7102

Povlačimo stranice i učimo životinje i voće, a kupila sam i novu s mladunčadi nekih životinja.

----------


## sara38

Mi trenutno čitamo Ulfa Stark "Princeza u potrazi za srećom". Curka je oduševljena pričom, moramo je i 2-3 puta pročitati prije spavanja. Hvala jednoj forumašici.  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## *mamica*

Kod nas je trenutno ova hit, ne znam da li ju je netko već spominjao u ovoj temi:

http://www.alfa.hr/artikl/info/555f0995b625d5632dcf7e50

Čitamo je po nekoliko puta pred spavanje, pa prepričavamo ilustracije, tražimo samoglasnike... Klinac ju obožava!

Edit: tek sad vidim da joj u opisu piše da je namijenjena nižim razredima OŠ, čak i kao lektira?! Svašta... mom djetetu su dvije i pol godine, ali već je zaljubljen u nju i ponavlja rime koje je naučio napamet. Očito nam nije preteška.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mi uzeli ovu, mislili da je bebastija, ali to je prava knjižica.
Morat će pričekati bar do Helen Doron.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vaders-Littl.../dp/1452118698

----------


## Angie75

> Kod nas je trenutno ova hit, ne znam da li ju je netko već spominjao u ovoj temi:
> 
> http://www.alfa.hr/artikl/info/555f0995b625d5632dcf7e50
> 
> Čitamo je po nekoliko puta pred spavanje, pa prepričavamo ilustracije, tražimo samoglasnike... Klinac ju obožava!



Ajme, oslikao Vojo Radoičić  :Heart: 
Ove nije bilo dok su moji bili na slikovnicama  :Sad:

----------


## sara38

> Kod nas je trenutno ova hit, ne znam da li ju je netko već spominjao u ovoj temi:
> 
> http://www.alfa.hr/artikl/info/555f0995b625d5632dcf7e50
> 
> Čitamo je po nekoliko puta pred spavanje, pa prepričavamo ilustracije, tražimo samoglasnike... Klinac ju obožava!
> 
> Edit: tek sad vidim da joj u opisu piše da je namijenjena nižim razredima OŠ, čak i kao lektira?! Svašta... mom djetetu su dvije i pol godine, ali već je zaljubljen u nju i ponavlja rime koje je naučio napamet. Očito nam nije preteška.


Od iste autorice (Ljubica Kolarić Dumić) postoji jedna prekrasna slikovnica "Pjesma o zmajevima" koju su oslikala djeca iz riječkih dječjih vrtića.  :Heart:

----------


## tangerina

dobili smo ovaj vikend ovu slikovnicu: http://www.foma.hr/slikovnice-i-knji...neugodan-vonj/

baš je simpatična, duhovita, lijepo teče dok je čitaš, dobre poruke, slatke ilustracije
i još mi je slađe što je obiteljski uradak, mama napisala, djeca ilustrirala

ti mravi će, izgleda, imati još nešto za reći o ljubavi, ja sam zainteresirana :D

----------


## lavko

Sad opet moram naručivat na muževu karticu da on to ne zna :D

----------


## jelena.O

lavko večinu toga imaš i po knjižnicama za posudit

----------


## rafi&gabi

> dobili smo ovaj vikend ovu slikovnicu: http://www.foma.hr/slikovnice-i-knji...neugodan-vonj/
> 
> baš je simpatična, duhovita, lijepo teče dok je čitaš, dobre poruke, slatke ilustracije
> i još mi je slađe što je obiteljski uradak, mama napisala, djeca ilustrirala
> 
> ti mravi će, izgleda, imati još nešto za reći o ljubavi, ja sam zainteresirana :D


Prekrasna slikovnica,mojima se sviđa..
Mi smo posudili u knjižnici

----------


## Mojca

> Sad opet moram naručivat na muževu karticu da on to ne zna :D


Heheh! 
Tak se to radi.  :Wink:

----------


## Mila majka

Blizi nam se prvi rodjendan!  :Joggler: 
Voljela bih nasega malisana razveseliti nekom lijepom slikovnicom.
Imate li kakvih prijedloga za taj uzrast?

----------


## Mojca

Pikove price za laku noć.

----------


## Jurana

> Blizi nam se prvi rodjendan! 
> Voljela bih nasega malisana razveseliti nekom lijepom slikovnicom.
> Imate li kakvih prijedloga za taj uzrast?


Pogledaj i ovu temu

----------


## martincius

za jednogodisnjaka Julia Donaldson Mali majmun u velikoj brizi (kartonka)

----------


## Mila majka

Hvala vam svima! 
Sad vidim na ovom linku da ima puno prijedloga, forum je prebogat i ne snalazim se uvijek bas najbolje.
Martincius, ovaj majmuncic mi se jako svidja! Volimo stihove! I da, bitno je da je kartonka, sve papirnate su nam u dijelovima, slikovnice u rinfuzi  :Grin: 
Pika cu isto pogledati, hvala Mojca!
Ako jos kome sto padne na pamet, slusam. I zapisujem.

----------


## tina55

mi preporučamo krilati servis, a evo prilike da ga i osvojite u nagradnoj igri
https://www.facebook.com/75918688080...type=3&theater

----------


## Mojca

Netko čitao? Vidio? Ima? 
http://www.svijet-knjige.com//proizv...A-O-OSJECAJIMA

----------


## Mila majka

Ima li tko iskustava s Vrlo gladnom gusjenicom? Za koju je dob primjerena?

----------


## lunja

Gusjenicu je moja starija dobila na poklon s par mjeseci i jos uvijek joj je interesantna s 6 i po godina. To je bas klasik.

----------


## lavko

Gusjenica je ODLIČNA! To je jedna jako jednostavna a jako dobro promišljena slikovnica, naučite voće, boje, dane u tjednu, brojeve, a i priču usput.

----------


## Mojca

> Gusjenica je ODLIČNA! To je jedna jako jednostavna a jako dobro promišljena slikovnica, naučite voće, boje, dane u tjednu, brojeve, a i priču usput.


X!

Mi smo na kraju imali pravu gusjenicu u tegli. Nažalost,  leptira nismo dočekali. 
 :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

Jao, gusjenica  :Laughing:  . Meni je bila totalno bezveze i uopće nisam kužila zašto je hvalite. Al, ajde, posudit ću je u knjižnici da vidim što će dijete reći. Još uvijek nemamo gusjenicu u tegli  :Laughing: , ali smo kupili slikovnicu i, iako više nije mainstream, svako malo se nešto iz nje sjeti (danas je rekla da je gusjenica jela krastavac koji je zelen  :Smile:  ) i stvarno smo je pročitali jako puno puta, i to s velikim guštom i oduševljenjem. Ja još uvijek ne kužim baš u čemu je fora, ali očito ima nešto što se djeci jako sviđa.

----------


## Mila majka

Puno vam svima hvala na misljenjima!  :Smile: 
Inace bih jako rado sama skoknula do centra i koje vece knjizare pa pogledala i procijenila, no trenutno nemam vremena. 
A blizi nam se rodjendan pa zelim sto vise utjecati na poklone pa radim listu zeljenih slikovnica (naravno, za one uzvanike koji me pitaju za misljenje). Voljela bih u sto vecoj mjeri izbjeci gomilanje igracaka. S naglasom na plisancima!  :Grin: 
Ok, baka ima rijesen poklon! Puno vam hvala!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mila majka

> Pikove price za laku noć.


Je li ih tko vidio igdje za kupiti? 
Kaže mi mama da joj je prodavačica u Mozaiku knjiga rekla da su rasprodane.

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam ih kupila u Ljevaku, ali ima tome sigurno bar tri godine.

----------


## Mila majka

Hvala ti, Mojca!
Nema je ni po domaćim web ducanima... Šteta.

----------


## zutaminuta

Neku čvrstu "kartonsku" za devet mjeseci? 
Ove lisnate su već polupokidane. Šteta.

----------


## tangerina

imaš one 4 vrste s pjesmicama i fotografijama: išo medo u dućan, ide maca oko tebe, eci peci pec i još jedna

Piko ima i čvrstih kartonskih, samo treba potrefit..

----------


## zutaminuta

Našla, na Mondo. Pliva patka preko Save.

----------


## Mila majka

Ako mislite na Egmontovu seriju Najljepse djecje pjesmice, onda ima i Jedna mala bubamara, dok preostale iz edicije (Bumbari i pcele, En ten tini i Ringe ringe raja) nismo uspjeli nigdje pronaci.
Kod nas su stvarno hit, povremeno ih maknem iz vidokruga pa ih za tjedan ili dva ponovno s odusevljenjem otkrijemo.
Fotografije i rima - dobitna kombinacija!
Ima ih i u DM-u! ☺

----------


## zutaminuta

U svakom DM-u ili samo nekim većim?

----------


## ellica

Ima ih Bubamara u k.crosuu.Mi smo tamo kupili.
A Pika vise ne nalazim.
Imas i debljih Miffy u profilu.

----------


## Mila majka

Zuta minuto, mislim da ih ima samo u vecim DM-ovima. I to bude po jedna, dvije.
Ako tko vidi Pika, neka javi, pliz.
Ja sam na kraju Pikove price za laku noc narucila iz Bosne, vec je stigla i jako mi se svidja. Djecarac ipak jos ne kuzi price, ali vjerujem da ce mu se za koji mjesec svidjati.
Hvala Mojci na preporuci!  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Veseli me da ti se svidja. 
I ja sam jednom davno jednu knjigu bila narucila iz Bosne.  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Mojca, imaš li namjeru otići do ArtTresora? Ili još bolje pitanje, znaš li šalju li oni poštom?

----------


## Mojca

Mogla bi, jer sam I to je obitelj poklonila vrtiću, pa moram kupiti novu. Javi sto ti treba.
Mislim da šalju, ali ne znam sigurno.

----------


## sara38

> Netko čitao? Vidio? Ima? 
> http://www.svijet-knjige.com//proizv...A-O-OSJECAJIMA


Ej, ovo tek sad vidim. Ja sam je baš nedavno kupila curki jer sam morala ispuniti tromjesečnu obvezu. Ima je još u mom klupskom centru, ako ti treba samo javi.  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala, i mama je član kluba. 
Kakva ti je knjiga? Isplati li se uzeti?

----------


## sara38

> Hvala, i mama je član kluba. 
> Kakva ti je knjiga? Isplati li se uzeti?


Pa knjiga mi je onako, fora je. Nije me nešto posebno oduševila i nije mi za najbolju knjigu godine (prema izboru Book Trusta)  :Smile: . Piše da je za uzrast 3+, ali je primjerena i za stariju djecu. Puno je ilustracija s kratkim pojašnjenjem kako se osjeća dijete (sretno, tužno, ljubomorno, uzbuđeno, usamljeno), da li se prepoznaje u nekima od tih i sl, sve u svemu - fora.  :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

Uzela sam tri iz serije ovih s fotkama. Slatke pjesmice.  :Smile:

----------


## Mila majka

Super, mi im se svako malo vracamo. ☺

Sto se preporuka tice, odusevljena sam slikovnicom Arsena Dedica i Svjetlana Junakovica "Djecje oci". Domisljate i duhovite pjesme i odlicne ilustracije koje ih prate. Nadam se drugom izdanju, a do tada uzivamo u primjerku iz knjiznice.
Muz i ja u slikovnici, a bebac u cd-u s pjesmama! :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Ima netko? 

http://www.klinfo.hr/bojanke/

----------


## Mojca

Artresor je izdao dvije nove knjige... pred par dana smo ih išli kupiti i obje su  :Zaljubljen:  

http://www.artresor.hr/hr/knjige/100...odjica-Skarica
http://www.artresor.hr/hr/knjige/100...ito-i-Rozalija

Uskoro izlazi i treća, jedva čekam.

----------


## Zuska

Slikovnice su stigle, hvala Mojca! 
Pirulito i Rozalija mi je divna, Gospođica Škarica manje, valjda se ne mogu uživjeti u njenu kreativnost, hahaha
Noćni pjev mi je isto predivna, već sam bila zaboravila, lani sam je poklonila klincu od frendova i sad smo je opet sebi uzeli

----------


## zutaminuta

Ima li kod nas prevedenih slikovnica dr. Seussa?

----------


## Mila majka

Mislim da nema.

----------


## Kaae

> Ima li kod nas prevedenih slikovnica dr. Seussa?


Moram priznati da mi je nezamislivo da ih netko prevede, a da imaju smisla. Ikakvog smisla.

----------


## zutaminuta

Vidjela sam poslije da se radi o pjesmama, a ne priči.

----------


## Kaae

Kod Dr. Seussa je izuzetno bitan ritam, rima, igra rijeci... Pise na Wikipediji da je preveden na 20 jezika, ali nisam nikad vidjela niti jedan prijevod.

----------


## palčica

Da malo podignem temu. Izašle su slikovnice, serija o Mami Mu - one nas jako zanimaju. Fantastične priče za laku noć, Nove fantastične priče za laku noć - nismo ih se dočepali (malo smo u fazi enciklopedija), ali ih čekamo u našoj knjižnici. Izašle su i Martin i čarobna zebra, neke druge, mlake.

Pročitali smo Ljubav i prijateljstvo, autora serije slikovnica koje sam znala kupovati djeci prijatelja Što je dobro i zlo? Što su osjećaji?,....
Imam ideju - i što sad s njom?, Vodič za šumu kroz nebodere i još neke,...... ne mogu se baš sjetiti naslova  :Grin: 

I dalje čeznem za prijevodima manje sterilnog štiva, a tješim se, pročešljali smo predškolski odjel pa ćemo nalaziti više štofa poslije....

----------


## palčica

Mama Mu je ok. Ilustrirao ju je autor Findusa i Petsona. U tisku je taman jedna jako debela nova Božična kaša s njih dvojicom i baš joj se radujemo. Tema je blagdanska, nećemo je propustiti. Na netu smo otkrili i crtiće i o kravi i o ovoj dvojici, doduše, red njemačkog, ruskog, ali ne marimo kad gotovo napamet znamo dijaloge.

----------


## Aurora*

Stonoga devedesetdevetonoga - šarena i zabavna slikovnica, koja se jako svidja našoj cetiriipolgodisnjoj djevojčici. Preporuka.

----------


## sara38

"Što ću biti kad odrastem" Boris Nazansky. Vesele pjesmice o budućim zanimanjima, ilustratorica Željka Mezić.

----------


## Aurora*

"Skakači", Hans Christian Andersen. Genijalna.

----------


## Mojca

Svjetlan Junaković, Moj put - priča o cipelama. 

Jesam već spomenula Fantastične leteće knjige g. Morrisa Lessmorea? 
Ima i crtić https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad3CMri3hOs

----------


## Mila majka

Bliži nam se Interliber pa se nadam da ce i ovdje biti malo vise preporuka. 
Evo mog doprinosa  :Smile: 
Znam da je medo Tobi već klasik, ali ja bih svakako pohvalila slikovnicu Medo Tobi na seoskom gospodarstvu. Prelijepa, s milijun detalja, svaki put nešto novo uočimo, voće, povrće, životinje, prometala. 
Kako vrijeme ide, stalno joj se vraćamo tj ni ne skidamo ju s repertoara.

----------


## Mila majka

Prutimir, prekrasna slikovnica autorice Malog majmuna u velikoj brizi!

----------


## Angie75

Mi smo odavno izašli iz ove kategorije ali samo da prijavim da sam na Interliberu srela Grubzona kako se šeta  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

http://muf.com.hr/2016/12/22/blagdan...ih-slikovnica/

Zgodan popis i komentari,  samo bi dodala da su, bar što se moje cure tiče,  promašili u procijeni,  I to je obitelj je i dalje među favoritima. Opet je aktualna, valjda po šesti put ju čitamo svaku večer.

----------


## tangerina

Super popis! Neke nisam još dosad vidjela, ali mnoge su nam tu bile uspješnice.
Pogotovo me zanimaju ove s obradom negativnih emocija, baš ću potražit Baku u knjižnicama. Meni je osim Ukuhanih jabuka jako draga i Pettson ima loš dan, tu vadim kad je netko od nas imao loš dan  :Grin: 

Jedino se ne bih složila sa Knjige drage kuhara Drage. Ona mi je jedna od Donaldsičinih knjiga koja mi je baš nekako sva hmhmhmh, ne znam je li to originalne izvedbe ili prijevoda, nekako mi je malo nespretna i naporna za čitanje, iako mi je ideja simpa. Uglavnom, umjesto nje ja bih stavila Mjesta ima na metli svima. 

Moji su sad u fazi isto Donaldson: Što je bubamara čula, ta originalna je relativno ok, ali njen nastavak Što je bubamara čula ovaj put mi je baš nekako bedast i pretjeran. Malena ih voli jer ima puno mukanja, kokodakanja i roktanja :D stariji isto kaže da mu je druga puno gluplja od prve. 


Još jedna koja mi je simpa trenutno je Putovanje tete Helge od Pike Vončine, baš mi je draga, duhovita i slatka.

----------


## tangerina

putovanje je tete Hilde, ne Helge :D

----------


## Mojca

http://www.artresor.hr/hr/novosti/14...znaku-broja-20

E ovo se zove dobra ponuda. 
Košara Jela! 
A i druge!

----------


## sara38

Dobili smo na poklon "Četiri godišnja doba" od Pike Vončine, a curki smo kupili i novu zimsku bajku "Orašar" čije su ilustracije od Patricija Alejandra Aguera nešto stvarno ludo i otkačeno.  :Smile:

----------


## lunja

Bi li netko bio tako dobar da mi prepise (ili uslika) hrvatski tekst Grubzona. Moze na PP, cini mi se da sigurno krsim barem neka pravila.

----------


## lunja

Nasla sam sama: https://repozitorij.foozos.hr/island...tream/PDF/view.
Hvala, ko da jeste.

----------


## jelena.O

moj klinac baš ovaj tjedan uzeo Grubzona u knjižnici

----------


## ivica_k

Najotmjeniji div u gradu, toliko puta smo ju procitali vec je zna napamet  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Isti pisac

----------


## Lotta

Pettson i Findus ❤
Obozavamo i djeca i ja

----------


## sara38

"Medo i klavir" - najbolja britanska dječja slikovnica 2016. godine. Jako lijepa, govori o prijateljstvu, ljubavi i o tome kako uvijek treba slijediti svoje srce i snove, bilo gdje da se nalazimo.  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta

> "Medo i klavir" - najbolja britanska dječja slikovnica 2016. godine. Jako lijepa, govori o prijateljstvu, ljubavi i o tome kako uvijek treba slijediti svoje srce i snove, bilo gdje da se nalazimo.


I mi je upravo citamo.  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

> "Medo i klavir" - najbolja britanska dječja slikovnica 2016. godine. Jako lijepa, govori o prijateljstvu, ljubavi i o tome kako uvijek treba slijediti svoje srce i snove, bilo gdje da se nalazimo.


Kupili smo je na poklon prijateljici, ali ćemo je pročitati prvom prilikom.
Nama se sviđa serijal slikovnica s dabrovima Kasperom i Frippeom

----------


## nanimira

moja malena jako voli slikovnice u zadnje vrijeme ali se fokusira na one narativne, koje imaju dijalog.

imate preporuke?

----------


## sarasvati

Mozda ste je vec davno apsolvirali, ali svejedno cu je predložiti. "Oprostite, jeste li vi vještica?" Gleda me sad s police.  :Smile:  Moja voli puno i razlicite slikovnice, a ovo je jedna od njih.

----------


## Zelena vila

i mi volimo dabrove  :Smile: ...  lijepo su mi nacrtani i uče djecu korisnim stvarima..  baš ih često vrtimo i gledamo..
 i sigurno si mislila na Kastora i Frippea  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

daa, Kastora...hahaha, ne znam otkud mi Kasper  :Smile:

----------


## Mila majka

Na stranicama Ibis grafike vidim novu seriju slikovnica, Priče iz Žirove šume.
Je li tko vidio u živo?
Veliki smo ljubitelji Malog majmuna u velikoj brizi, a div Jura nam je sve draži pa me, kako radi o istim autorima, i ove nove slikovnice baš zanimaju.

----------


## Nera

Winnie vještica - moje cure oduševljene. Obje su nosile u vrtić. Dopala se i teteama i djeci. Htjela sam nabaviti još koju iz te serije, al ovu jedinu ima naša knjižnica.

----------


## Lotta

Moji obozavaju vjesticu Winnie. Kod nas ih ima 5-6 u knjiznici, ali nemaju sve.

----------


## ivica_k

> Moji obozavaju vjesticu Winnie. Kod nas ih ima 5-6 u knjiznici, ali nemaju sve.


Vještica Winnie je zaakoooon!  :Smile: 
Pročitali smo dvije i već zapikirali sliedeću

----------


## Nera

Ja ću po Winnie u zg knjižnice. U našoj je samo jedna.

----------


## Mila majka

Imate li kakvih preporuka za slikovnice koje tematiziraju dolazak brace ili seke.
Pogledat ću Pikovu sestricu u knjižnici,vidjela sam i Petru (Petra je dobila brata). 
Dečko ima 2 godine i 3 mjeseca, no može i koja složenija slikovnica jer mi to u pričanju i tako prilagodimo.
Dakle, pada li vam na pamet što osim Pika i Petre?

----------


## Apsu

Učlanili smo malca u knjižnicu, sad bi voljeli toj osjetljivoj dušici posuditi neke stvarno mirne i lijepe knjigice.
Mogu vam samo reći da je na poklon dobio slonića Damba i da se nakon prve strane strasno rastuzio jer se Dambu rugaju. Sad ju ni prelistat ne želi, a to je najblazi primjer. 

Molim preporuke za edukativne slikovnice u kojima nitko ne umire, u kojima nema napetosti pa da na kraju ipak dobro pobijedi, nego koje su od pocetka do kraja smirene.

----------


## sarasvati

Najotmjeniji div u gradu!

----------


## Mila majka

Svakako Najomiljeniji div u gradu, Vrlo gladna gusjenica, sve s medom Tobijem da i psićem Pikom.
Lijepe i smirene.

----------


## tangerina

I mali majmun i velikoj brizi, Mjesta ima na metli svima  :Smile: 
ustvari pusti ga da on bira u knjižnici po slikama koje ga zanimaju, djeca imaju neke svoje kriterije koji nama nisu uvijek jasni

----------


## Apsu

Hvala na preporukama!  :Smile: 

Pustit cu ga i samog da odabere što želi, ali da imam u pripravnosti nesto lijepo ako zatreba.

----------


## emily

> Imate li kakvih preporuka za slikovnice koje tematiziraju dolazak brace ili seke.
> Pogledat ću Pikovu sestricu u knjižnici,vidjela sam i Petru (Petra je dobila brata). 
> Dečko ima 2 godine i 3 mjeseca, no može i koja složenija slikovnica jer mi to u pričanju i tako prilagodimo.
> Dakle, pada li vam na pamet što osim Pika i Petre?


Zauvijek
 :Heart:

----------


## Mila majka

Draga Emily,

puno hvala, odmah ću provjeriti imaju li je u našoj knjižnici!

----------


## Jurana

Postoje i slikovnice Franklin i beba i Stigao je brat.

----------


## Zelena vila

meni i mojim malim dečkima se sviđaju ove tri i one se nastavljaju jedna na drugu:
- Moja mama je okrugla kao kugla
- Moja beba zaslužuje samo najbolje
- Naša mala Nina

----------


## Mila majka

Draga Jurana, draga Zelena vilo, puno vam hvala objema. 
Prijedlozi su i dalje dobrodošli jer imamo još vremena do dolaska sestrice, a ne želim ga previše bombardirati njome. Za sada polako pričamo o njoj, a slikovnice ćemo polako uvoditi. Da ga do termina ne ispilam potpuno s tom temom.  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Ima li neka dobra slikovnica o pranju zuba?

----------


## Jurana

Priča o klimavom zubu

----------


## Mila majka

Trebam pomoć prilično hitno.
Poklonila bih neku lijepu knjigu priča djevojčici od 5 godina. Nisam ju još upoznala pa ne znam što voli.
Imate li kakvih prijedloga za taj uzrast?

----------


## Lotta

Prekrasna djevojčica ❤
https://planetopija.hr/product/prekrasna-djevojcica

----------


## Aurora*

> Trebam pomoć prilično hitno.
> Poklonila bih neku lijepu knjigu priča djevojčici od 5 godina. Nisam ju još upoznala pa ne znam što voli.
> Imate li kakvih prijedloga za taj uzrast?


Prva koja mi je pala na pamet je knjiga Price za predskolce. Mojoj 5-ogodisnjakinji je ta knjiga bila vrlo zanimljiva i zabavna i zeljela je slusati price stalno iznova. Bili smo je posudili u knjiznici, a prvom prilikom je namjeravam i kupiti, jer je to jedna od knjiga koju bi rado imali.

----------


## Mojca

> Prekrasna djevojčica ❤
> https://planetopija.hr/product/prekrasna-djevojcica


Prekrasna knjiga. 
Jako ju volimo.

----------


## stanamar

Mi jako volimo tetu Juliju i odrasli smo na Malom majmunu, Grubzonu, Vještici, Divu... Posebno volimo Prutimira, a neki dan sam vidjela da je objavljena i Ružna petorka. Jedva čekam da je nabavimo.  :Klap:

----------


## Mila majka

Puno vam hvala svima! Prijedlozi su odlični!  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta

> Mi jako volimo tetu Juliju i odrasli smo na Malom majmunu, Grubzonu, Vještici, Divu... Posebno volimo Prutimira, a neki dan sam vidjela da je objavljena i Ružna petorka. Jedva čekam da je nabavimo.


? Tko je teta Julia

----------


## Aurora*

> Puno vam hvala svima! Prijedlozi su odlični!


Za koju si se odlucila?  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> ? Tko je teta Julia ������


Julia Donaldson, autorica svih tamo navedenih knjiga.

----------


## Mila majka

Ma na kraju nisam imala vremena za potragu pa sam kupila neke bajke, prvo što mi se učinilo lijepim i dobrim.
No, prijedloge pamtim jer imam i druge djevojčice kojima će uskoro rođendan pa je super već unaprijed imati ideju.  :Wink:

----------


## sara38

"Vuk koji miriše na jagode". Zabavna slikovnica sa prekrasnim ilustracijama o vuku Poriluku kojemu je jako smrdjelo iz usta. Na samom pocetku slikovnice vuku se zagrebe u podrucju glave a onda vas omami pravi miris luka. Mila majko, zasmrdjela nam je cijela soba, ali zato smijehu i zabavi nije bilo kraja. Na kraju ipak zamiriše po jagodama. :lool:

----------


## tangerina

LOL Sara, i je li djeluju mirisi i nakon više čitanja?

----------


## sara38

> LOL Sara, i je li djeluju mirisi i nakon više čitanja?


Kupljena je prije tri dana, zato i jest tako jak miris odnosno smrad.... hi, hi.... :Smile:

----------


## Nera

Sinoć sam maleckama čitala Žirafe plesati ne znaju. Predivne ilustracije i divna priča.
Moje cure vole kratke pričice Erwina Mosera.

----------


## zutaminuta

Priče za kupanac, Dobar dan i Hvala od Naša djeca naklade.
Jako lijepe ilustracije i priče u rimi.  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ima li kod nas prevedenih slikovnica dr. Seussa?


I tak uzela ovo, i poanta je divna (all the places you'll go), ali ilustracije, bože me sačuvaj, grozne su mi.

----------


## jelena.O

> *"Vuk koji miriše na jagode".* Zabavna slikovnica sa prekrasnim ilustracijama o vuku Poriluku kojemu je jako smrdjelo iz usta. Na samom pocetku slikovnice vuku se zagrebe u podrucju glave a onda vas omami pravi miris luka. Mila majko, zasmrdjela nam je cijela soba, ali zato smijehu i zabavi nije bilo kraja. Na kraju ipak zamiriše po jagodama.


Kaj mislite kao poklon curi u 1. razredu?

----------


## sara38

Dobili smo na poklon knjigu "Safari duha - Price za budjenje mudrosti". Odlicna terapija i za roditelje i za djecu. Knjiga sadrzi pet priča za djecu koje za cilj imaju razvijanje empatije i samopouzdanja, oslobađanje od strahova, te izrazavanje osjecaja. Priče podsjecaju na istinske vrijednosti zivota - ljubav, prijatelje i skladne odnose, a nakon svake price nalaze se vjezbe opustanja za djecu... Jako zanimljivo i toplo preporučujem.

----------


## kukumka

Cure, jel znate jel postoji slikovnica o Snjeguljici u kojoj je na početku prikazana i Snjeguljičina mama?
Znači, ne samo da se spominje, nego da je unutra i njezina slika.

----------


## lunja

U Disneyevoj se varijanti prikazuje dok veze, u prvih par minuta filma. Koliko se ja sjećam, bila je ta ilustracija u plavoj knjizi iz serije Čudesni svjetovi Walta Disneya. Al nemam je da provjerim.

----------


## jelena.O

Kolko ja znam ne,u prvom planu je maćeha

----------


## lunja

evo ima u ovom izdanju 
https://planetopija.hr/kategorija/dj...ga/snjeguljica

----------


## AdioMare

zna li netko gdje mogu kupiti lijepe kartonke sa *fotografijama* domaćih životinja i njihovih mladunaca? 
može i divljih, mali je napredan za dob  :lool: 

nešto sam vidjela u d&m, jedna, dvije bi se dale izabrati i uzet ću ih ako druge ne nađem, ali te nisu lijepe kakve pamtim da je imala moja kad je bila mala.
ne bih animirane likove, isključivo fotografije.
i ne bih petre i tobije, to nalazim, trebam isključivo one prve kartonke sa životinjama.

----------


## emily

pogledaj u Intersparu, tamo sam znala vidjeti bas to sto trazis, debeli karton, fotografije zivotinja, malo teksta u stihu, ili cak bez teksta

te sam ja jos svojima kupovala prije ohoho godina, i bas mi je drago da su jos u opticaju

----------


## martincius

Ima od izdavaca Forum, zove se Zivotinje i njihova mladuncad. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 825 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mojca

Dolina mlinova, Noelia Blanco. Ilustrirala Valeria Docampo (autorica ilustracija Velike tvornice riječi, odmah sam ju prepoznala   :Heart:  ) izdavač Znanje.

----------


## zutaminuta

Fotke ima u slikovnicama po DM-u u kojima su pjesmice.

----------


## tangerina

Zagrebački roditelji i dječice, u nedjelju se možete družit sa Juliom Donaldson, zavidim!
https://www.ibis-grafika.hr/shop/201...lje-u-bookari/

----------


## bella77

Mi smo nedavno kupili ove slikovnice:
nisi ruzno pace, tri prascica i prehladjeni vuk, matovilko operi kosu i tko je dobar tko je los crvenkapice.

Price su promijenjene od onih uobicajenih i imaju vrlo neocekivan rasplet i lijepu poruku. Npr Matovilka je o djevojcici koja nije prala kosu, itd.

https://www.vbz.hr/book/nisi-ruzno-pace/

----------


## tangerina

Posudili smo u knjižnici slikovnicu Frida Kahlo i njeni ljubimci https://www.planetzoe.hr/frida-kahlo...zini-ljubimci/

preslatka je, divne ilustracije
preporučam, još za Interliber ako joj snize cijenu baš dobar ulov

----------


## tangerina

Došla sam ovdje preporučiti najslađu i najduhovitiju dječju slikovnicu koju sam odavno vidjela
Lauren Child: Pas sa zgodnim ušima

to je tako slatko i duhovito napisano, ilustracije su isto jako simpa. ne znam ima li išta slađe na svijetu od male djevojčice čija mašta nema nikakvih granica, kao što granica nema ni njena ljubav prema životinjama

još mi je zgodna PLavi grad Žuti grad (Ljerka Rebrović), priča o stereotipima, priča mi i oni drugi, gdje je jako simpatično prikazano kako to nastaje i kako izgleda

aha, i zbirka priča od Renate Piatkowske Što će biti sutra?, čija junakinja malo čak i podsjeća na ovu Lolu iz Psa sa zgodnim ušima, uglavnom vragolasto, dječje, zabavno, s puno duha


Eto to su nam uspješniji ulovi iz knjižnice u zadnje vrijeme

----------


## buba klara

Moji su uživali u knjizi Renate Piatkowske "Priče za predškolce"... Mjesecima smo je čitali, svaku večer barem 1-2 priče.

----------


## tangerina

Moja dosta voli i Miš lavljeg srca, to mi je isto zgodna priča

ja obožavam Moraš donijeti šešir, a djeca mi se smiju kako je uživljeno čitam  :Smile:

----------


## Nera

Kako još uvijek čitam maleckama, izdvojila bih par naj iz 2019.: 

 1. *Maja Lunde: Snježna sestra* - očarala i mene i djecu, čak su i veliki prisluškivali, posebna čar je čitanje u zimskim danima
 2. *Re**anata Piatkowska: Priče iz pješčanika, Pjegaste priče*
 3. *Kestutis Kasparavičius: Kratke priče* - predivne ilustracije i divne priče

----------


## zutaminuta

Ugodno sam iznenađena novom serijom Disney slikovnica u izdanju Egmonta, petminutne priče. Odlične ilustracije, zabavne i kvalitetne priče, bez pravopisnih greški.

----------


## Mojca

http://en.childrenslibrary.org/

----------


## VeraM

> Ugodno sam iznenađena novom serijom Disney slikovnica u izdanju Egmonta, petminutne priče. Odlične ilustracije, zabavne i kvalitetne priče, bez pravopisnih greški.


O i mi smo zadovoljni.  Iako u ovoj frci nismo stigli kupit broj 7 i 8, pa je mala dobila akutni napad OCD-a. Nekako se smirila, al stalno ponavlja da nam te dvvije fale i da nije uredu ovako.

----------


## Cathy

> O i mi smo zadovoljni.  Iako u ovoj frci nismo stigli kupit broj 7 i 8, pa je mala dobila akutni napad OCD-a. Nekako se smirila, al stalno ponavlja da nam te dvvije fale i da nije uredu ovako.


Na Egmontovoj stranici ih možeš naručiti, a iznad 99 kuna je besplatna dostava. :Smile:

----------


## VeraM

Ma znam  al im ne dam svoje kartične podatke.  Plaćam stvari pouzećem ili predračunom.

----------


## jelena.O

> O i mi smo zadovoljni.  Iako u ovoj frci nismo stigli kupit broj 7 i 8, pa je mala dobila akutni napad OCD-a. Nekako se smirila, al stalno ponavlja da nam te dvvije fale i da nije uredu ovako.


Sad di razmišljam kaj je ocd
Mislim ako djetetu od tri godine ne možeš objasniti da ne može imati nešto trenutno sad kak ćeš joj objasniti s 6,10,15,17 god

----------


## VeraM

Opssesive compulsive disorder ili kako se već piše.  Nije da želi to imat jelena, nego joj jako smeta rupa u nizu.  Ne idu redom nego fali 2. Mogu bit knjige,  bojice, lutke, auta, rupe na cesti, asteroidi...nastavi niz. 
I nije neodgojena i razmažena, nego ima svoje mušice koja joj jako smetaju. 
Recimo ako netko sjedne na tuđe mjesto za stolom negoduje i neće se smiriti dok svi ne sjednemo di inače sjedimo.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mislim da bi i svakom od nas smetalo da nam se sviđa serija časopisa i da nam nedostaju dva. Zamislite si to. 

Zašto im ne daš kartične podatke?

----------


## jelena.O

Meni ne bi
Nisam od onih skupi ih sve ili onaj što sused ima
S i decu sam tak učila

----------


## VeraM

Čovječe, napišeš neki polusmijšan komentar i  crticu iz života i odmah se pretvori u prodiku kako loše odgajamo djecu. 
Puno sam pisala po forumi danas, neću par dana, da se malo ohladim.

----------


## Peterlin

> Sad di razmišljam kaj je ocd
> Mislim ako djetetu od tri godine ne možeš objasniti da ne može imati nešto trenutno sad kak ćeš joj objasniti s 6,10,15,17 god


Ma pusti, sama će to dokučiti. Ili neće. 

U široj obitelji imam takav primjer(ak) malog djeteta koje naginje okp-u. Ništa ne pomaže osim ignoriranja, ali ne bih se upuštala u pokušaje da roditeljima objasnim svoj stav. Oni imaju pravo na svoje roditeljsko iskustvo.

----------


## VeraM

Ne, ignoriranje ne pali jer onda kreće pravi napad nervoze.  Pali sanacija štete, dakle pokušam naći neko objašnjenje koje može shvatit i pokušamo popravit problem. Ali ima puno tih nazovimo mušica koje naginju OKP.

----------


## Mala88

VeraM ja mislim da radis najbolje moguce! Nemam OKP i ne znam nikoga ko ima, ali pretpostavljam da je nesto sto joj jako smeta. Ne mislim da je razmazenost, prema tome pokisavati popraviti to na nacin na koji njoj najbolje odgovara je super rjesenje!

----------


## VeraM

Mala, hvala. Trudim se. Ali nećemo otimat topic. Moja je trenutno navučena na vuk i tri praščića. U bilo kojem obliku, crtani, slikovnica, plišanci. Imamo 3,4 verzije priče i čitamo joj više puta dnevno.
A meni je super slikovnica "slatki bonton" kraš ima neko promotivno izdanje malo, autorica je Borovac nešto, ne mogu se sjetit. Ima više stranica o higijeni, a to je sad dosta važno.

----------


## Zelena vila

VeraM ja potpuno razumijem tvoju curicu i nadam se da si joj uspjela kupiti te knjigice koje joj fale  :Smile: 

 mene su u zadnje vrijeme oduševile tri slikovnice autora Nicholas Oldland - Medo koji voli grliti  :Zaljubljen:  , Tri prijatelja u čamcu, I sob se želi zabavljati..  recite mi da ima još koji fan? 

a sa svojim četverogodišnjakom stalno vrtim još tri slikovnice koje su mi isto predobre - Azuro plavi zmaj, Azuro i vještica i Azuro u potrazi za Pipijem...  ima oko njih istomišljenika?  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

David Litchfield - obožavamo ga. Iako je curka prerasla njegove slikovnice, još ih uvijek zna uzeti i čitati prije spavanja. Nakon "Medo i klavir", "Pas i violina", "Djedov tajni div", upravo je stigla nova "Svjetlo na Pamučnoj stijeni" - divno, divno, divno!
Priča je to o putovanju kroz prostor i vrijeme koja pokazuje da nikada ne smijemo prestati vjerovati u važnost obitelji. :Heart:

----------


## Jadranka

> David Litchfield - obožavamo ga. Iako je curka prerasla njegove slikovnice, još ih uvijek zna uzeti i čitati prije spavanja. Nakon "Medo i klavir", "Pas i violina", "Djedov tajni div", upravo je stigla nova "Svjetlo na Pamučnoj stijeni" - divno, divno, divno!
> Priča je to o putovanju kroz prostor i vrijeme koja pokazuje da nikada ne smijemo prestati vjerovati u važnost obitelji.


Bas sam jucer poklonila malenom "Djedovog tajnog diva". Prekrasna prica. Drago mi je vidjeti da ih ima jos!

----------


## Jelena

Moje dijete nije baš nešto zainteresiran za "duhovne" slikovnice koje nam šalju poruke o važnosti nečega, nego voli konkretne, s nekim aktivnostima. Nije tip "Mali princ", nego "Koko u Parizu".

Nama su u vrhu knjige Svena Nordqvista, serija o mačku Findusu. I priča i ilustracije su jako maštovite i duhovite. Pročitali smo ih sve već 100 puta i vraćamo im se stalno.
Osim toga odlična nam je serija o dabru Kastoru, autor je lars Klinting.

Volimo Šveđane  :Smile: 

Osim toga, bira knjige s informacijama tipa - zašto dan-noć, kako radi WC, kako funkcionira probavni sustav i sl., a takvih imamo puno, samo su strane.
Sveki mu kupuje "duhovne" s lijepim i nježnim ilustracijama, to nikad ne izabere. Tu i tamo mu malo nametnem u nadi da će prepoznati da mu se sviđa, ali za sada bezuspješno.

E da još i Zvrčko i Mljac imaju dobre šanse kod nas i slikovnice u Vuku koji je...

----------


## sara38

Jadranka, super je "Djedov tajni div", mi smo je poklanjali za rođendane.... :Heart: 
C. je nedavno pročitala knjige iz serije o Kapetanu Gaćeši. Pokupila je sve što je našla u knjižnici.  :Grin: 
Sad je za ljetnu razbibrigu uzela "Koko u Parizu".

----------


## sara38

Jelena, serija o Vuku je nama bio top... Obožavala je i "Ružnu petorku" od Donaldson. Samo nek je o životinjama... :lool:

----------


## zutaminuta

Mali princ je nešto što je meni i sad teško shvatiti. Ok, čitala sam s nekih 17 g, pol tog se ne sjećam.

Vuka imamo pet komada, tri su počupana. Ne da mi se više ni lijepiti. 

Uzela sam neku simpa slikovnicu s prozorčićima o virusima. Baš prigodno.

----------


## Peterlin

> *Mali princ je nešto što je meni i sad teško shvatiti. Ok, čitala sam s nekih 17 g, pol tog se ne sjećam.*
> 
> Vuka imamo pet komada, tri su počupana. Ne da mi se više ni lijepiti. 
> 
> Uzela sam neku simpa slikovnicu s prozorčićima o virusima. Baš prigodno.


Probaj nešto od toga pročitati djeci. Ja sam se svojedobno iznenadila kako su moji reagirali - djeca ne promišljaju previše nego stvari gledaju srcem, baš kako je u knjizi i opisano.

----------


## sara79

Molim preporuku slikovnica jer smo se vec nekih zasitili pa bi malo obnovili. Uskoro cemo 17 mj.
Ovo sto imamo su one prve slikivnice tvrdih stranica od domacih zivotinja tipa listaj i slusaj.
Pa smo dobili macak Lujo, pa Šarko i Mrki. Sve su to lijepe zarke boje. Jednu jako voli koja se zove "podjimo spavati".
Tu ima od kupanja, pa vecera, pa pranje zubi itd.
Treba nam sad nesto novo.

----------


## jelena.O

A imate li knjižnicu?

----------


## Peterlin

> Molim preporuku slikovnica jer smo se vec nekih zasitili pa bi malo obnovili. Uskoro cemo 17 mj.
> Ovo sto imamo su one prve slikivnice tvrdih stranica od domacih zivotinja tipa listaj i slusaj.
> Pa smo dobili macak Lujo, pa Šarko i Mrki. Sve su to lijepe zarke boje. Jednu jako voli koja se zove "podjimo spavati".
> Tu ima od kupanja, pa vecera, pa pranje zubi itd.
> Treba nam sad nesto novo.


Eric Hill: Pikove priče (ima ih cijela gomila - Pikove priče za igru i zabavu, Pikove priče za laku noć, Pikov rođendan, Piko na selu....) Neke slikovnice imaju i zvučne efekte, npr. Pikov mali orkestar: http://www.knjigolov.hr/katalog/Eric...-orkestar/2486

Evo jedne:https://www.svijet-knjige.com/proizv...-riznica-prica

----------


## sara79

> Eric Hill: Pikove priče (ima ih cijela gomila - Pikove priče za igru i zabavu, Pikove priče za laku noć, Pikov rođendan, Piko na selu....) Neke slikovnice imaju i zvučne efekte, npr. Pikov mali orkestar: http://www.knjigolov.hr/katalog/Eric...-orkestar/2486
> 
> Evo jedne:https://www.svijet-knjige.com/proizv...-riznica-prica


Hvala Peterlin  :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

> A imate li knjižnicu?


Sada u vrijeme korone sigurno bude malom djetetu posuđivala knjige u knjižnici.

----------


## Vlattka

Dick Bruna - Miffy, ima ih hrpa kod nas izdanih

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Roimeda

Preporučite mi neku slikovnicu (prednost web shop) da je je hrvatsko - njemačka? 
Nije naodmet da je i engleski priključen.
Prve riječi... nešto slično.
Rado bih to poklonila prijateljici tj.njezinoj kcerkici.
To bi mi bio super poklon da im pošaljem u njemačku! :Wink: 
Hvala ženice!!

----------


## Cathy

> Preporučite mi neku slikovnicu (prednost web shop) da je je hrvatsko - njemačka? 
> Nije naodmet da je i engleski priključen.
> Prve riječi... nešto slično.
> Rado bih to poklonila prijateljici tj.njezinoj kcerkici.
> To bi mi bio super poklon da im pošaljem u njemačku!
> Hvala ženice!!


Možda riječnik: https://www.nasa-djeca.hr/hr/slikovn...tski,798.html#
Imaju još fora naslova.

----------


## Jelena

> Preporučite mi neku slikovnicu (prednost web shop) da je je hrvatsko - njemačka? 
> Nije naodmet da je i engleski priključen.
> Prve riječi... nešto slično.
> Rado bih to poklonila prijateljici tj.njezinoj kcerkici.
> To bi mi bio super poklon da im pošaljem u njemačku!
> Hvala ženice!!


Za koju dob?
Mi imamo ovu. To je za male cca 2-3 godine:
https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Hasi-Ma.../dp/B00Y2J7BQ6

Ima paralelno tekst njemački i hrvatski. Njemački je, vele Nijemci besprijekoran, hrvatski meni lagano vuče na bosansku verziju, al nije ništa iritantno (već se u naslovu vidi, ne znam nikog tko bi rekao zekica  :Smile: ). Moj sin ju je volio.

Nemam drugih da su dvojezične, ali imaš odlične knjige od Ravensburgera Wieso, weshalb, warum
Samo trebaš potrefiti temu koja dijete zanima. Mi ih imamo puno, ali se iste čitaju. Jako dobra, a unisex je Wir entdecken unseren Koerper. To je za djecu od 4 do 7 godina. Kad smo mi kupovali nije se moglo u Hrvatsku slati, ali ako šalješ u Njemačku, to bi moralo ići bez problema.

----------


## jelena.O

Ja shvatila da je Zekica ime

----------


## Jelena

Evo ovdje možda bolji pregled direktno na Ravensburgeru:
https://www.ravensburger.de/produkte...rum/index.html

----------


## Jelena

> Ja shvatila da je Zekica ime


Klein Hasi je originalni naslov. Ne znam ni za ime Zekica  :Laughing: 
A Hasi je Hase od milja  :Smile:

----------


## Roimeda

Odlično hvala !

----------


## zutaminuta

Dan Brown i Divlja simfonija
Njegova knjiga Da Vincijev kod me nije nimalo oduševila, ali slikovnica, čovječe, odlična je. Uz knjigu dolazi aplikacija s glazbom, koja je nadasve prelijepa. Ne znam je li ju sam skladao, on svira, a i sama slikovnica ima predivan prijevod i ilustracije. Baš je krasna.

----------


## Jelena

> Dan Brown i Divlja simfonija
> Njegova knjiga Da Vincijev kod me nije nimalo oduševila, ali slikovnica, čovječe, odlična je. Uz knjigu dolazi aplikacija s glazbom, koja je nadasve prelijepa. Ne znam je li ju sam skladao, on svira, a i sama slikovnica ima predivan prijevod i ilustracije. Baš je krasna.


Imamo. Meni i MM se sviđa. Mali nije pao na dupe. Svaki dan čitamo, nikad nije pitao za tu knjigu. Pokušali mu malo nametnuti, ne zanima ga.

----------


## zutaminuta

Moji su lišeni doticaja s telefonom pa im je ovo prva stvar u koju su zurili, izuzev fotkanja fotićem.

Zapis za danas, slikovnica sa "zlatnim uvezom" Merida hrabra, koje sad ima u Konzumu po cca 21 kn. Simpa priča.

----------


## Jelena

Pa i moj ne dobiva ni tablet, ni telefon, ide na internet na laptopu samo kad mora na online nastavu iz svog "hobija" i na telefon kad preko videocalla nekog zovemo. Pokažem mu neke fotografije, ali u svojoj ruci ne drži telefon.
Hoću reći, nije samo do telefona, tvoju djecu to očito zanima. I to je super.

----------

